# Como hacer el texturizado de las cajas?



## dbaron

Me interesa hacer las cajas del line array con textura, pero no he podido encontrar la fórmula o mejor como se hace.

De antemano agradezco la ayuda que me puedan brindar.


----------



## Fogonazo

En las buenas pinturerias venden aditivos para la pintura con los que logras varios efectos, martillado, craquelado, arrugado, Etc.
Averigua en alguna casa de pinturas importante de tu ciudad


----------



## XAGS

puedes utilizar batepiedra es la pintura con la que pintan los baldes de las camionetas


----------



## skandar

Mira.. hay un gran mito con repecto a la mentada pintura... la verdad es que en muchos lugares especializados la encuentras pero es muy cara y debes comprar obligadamente galones, yo busque por mucho tiempo la formula hasta que alguien de buena voluntad la compartio conmigo y yo replico el gesto hacia los foreros.

Yo soy de chile por lo que no se si los nombres que dare son los mismos en otros lados pero tratare de hacerme entender.
Las cantidades la determinan ustedes dependiendo de cuanto quieran pintar, pero esta "receta" a mi me alcanzo para pintar 4 cajas concert de 85x50x21

Esta demas decir que yo prepare la madera antes de hacer esto, use aglomerado y le pase pasta muro para sellar las imperfecciones y dejar la caja lisa una vez secada la pasta la lije para sacar todo el excedente y  ahi recien mi caja estaba lista para ser pintada.

Materiales

1 litro de esmalte sintetico (el color que ustedes quieran) he visto hasta bafles rosados jejejeje
1 kilo de cola fria carpintera (pegamento de ese blanco para pegar muebles)
1 rodillo de pelo corto (se le llaman tambien rodillo texturizado) de esos para pintar murallas

Preparacion:

Se mezcla todo en partes iguales 1:1 (1 kilo de cola - 1 litro de esmalte) a mas cola mas textura, debe quedar una mezcla homogenea y despues untar el rodillo y pasarlo por las cajas.
 El secado es de aproximadamente 15 minutos despues de aplicado a una tempoeratura de 22 grados... el fraguado completo se consigue a las 3 y media  horas.

Eso seria... espero les sea de utilidad el acabado es sorprendente....


----------



## electrico

hola a esa mezcla habra que echarle tiner o algun solvente de pintura? digo para que seque mas rapido o solo va la pintura con la cola.Saludos.


----------



## skandar

no solo la pintura y la cola... en esas condiciones el secado en muy rapido... ya te daras cuenta,.


----------



## Pablo16

Hola skandar.

Suena bien esa receta...la voy a probar. Gracias por el dato, andaba buscando algo así.

También he leido en algun lugar que hay una forma de hacerlo con resinas y pintura, pero es mucho más complicado.

Edit: Una foto vendría bien como dice Forrito.   

Saludos.


----------



## dbaron

Muchas gracias Skandar, tu información es de gran ayuda para mi voy a probarlo a ver que pasa, sin embargo bendría bien una foto del acabado.
Cuando haga la prueba pondré una.
Nuevamente gracias.


----------



## skandar

aca les dejo algunas imagenes.... de como quedaron mis parlantes, suenan notables


----------



## Pablo16

Hola skandar.

Hice la prueba a pequeña escala con pegamento blanco y esmalte negro, al mezclarlos el color resultante fue gris. Supongo que esto seguirá pasando hasta que no use más esmalte.

Como haces tú para vitar ese problema mezclando en proporciones iguales?

Saludos


----------



## skandar

cuando juntas ambos productos... es verdad que se torna  algo gris... pero yo rev olvi por casi 10 minutos y  el color cambio algo mas oscuro.. pero te puedo garantizar que el acabado es negro.. uando el pegamento se seca queda negro... hazlo con confianza.


----------



## Pablo16

Gracias skandar. Haré la prueba y esperaré a que seque bien para comentar los resultados.

Saludos.


----------



## electrico

Hola skandar note por tus fotos que le pusiste bastante relleno en el interior me podrias decir que material utilizaste? y que cantidad ocupa en el interior parece que estaria totalmete lleno a simple vista preciera algodon que material es ese? yo lo relleno con fibra de poliester del que venden por metros.Saludos.


----------



## skandar

Hola electrico, mira yo recurrí las paredes internas con un material llamado lana tapicera que aca se vende en algunas ferreterias, en las casas de construccion como Sodimac venden una lanilla por rollos que es muy similar.. debe tener alrededor de 3 o 5 cms de espesor. Despues use algodon sintetico (napa para relleno) y la llene en el caso de mis cajas que tienen 85 cms de alto por 45 de ancho en el frente, 21 de ancho atras y 47 cms de fondo use 1 kilo de material para cada caja.
Espero que te sirva... estoy atento a las consultas del foro.
El Driver de agudos es provisorio, debo cambiar el difusor por uno mas grande, los planos usados son Beyma y os componentes son Bumper.


----------



## Fogonazo

Les doy otra idea con muchas ventajas y un inconveniente

Pintar las cajas con pintura de proteccion de sub-carrocerias de vehiculos (La plastica, NO la asfaltica:

Ventajas:
Buena textura, muy agradable, queda como la cascara de naranja, pocitos y montañitas.
Color Negro
Muy resistente a golpes y/o rayones, ideal para cajas que se transportan habitualmente
Con una sola mano cubre perfecto

Desventaja:
Se aplica con pistola de pintar pero de pico grueso


----------



## BUSHELL

Concuerdo con Fogonazo. Yo use una vez la plástica (llamada técnicamente Impermeabilizante Acrylico), y quedan bastante bien. La usan como insonorizante para vehiculos. Como yo no tenia pistola ni compresor, usé una esponjita y una brocha. Con la brocha apliqué como pintando con capa gruesa y luego agarré la esponjita e iba pisando. Al levantar la esponjita, iban quedando "las montañitas y los pocitos". Como acabado final, las pinté, con barniz en aeresol.
El resultado? Buena textura, color negro, resistente y algo elástica. No forma cachos duros que se rajarían como vidrio. En Colombia se conoce como Imperixel o Impercryl P-7.

Se me ocurre ahora que se puede usar la formula de mezclar este producto que yo digo con el esmalte negro. Ambos son negros, asi que el resultado sera ReNegro. Y me imagino que queda de una vez brillante por el esmalte. No haria falta agregar el pegamento de madera.
Yo lo voy a probar con la esponjita.


----------



## skandar

Es una interesante sugerencia la de Fogonazo y Bushell... hare pruebas para ver que tal queda el acabado y la textura... la mezcla mia no queda brillante pero si negro y poroso.... tratare de tomar un acercamiento a las cajas para ver si se nota.

Saludos


----------



## fercs

disculpen tengo una duda: este tipo de texturizado sirve tambien como proteccion contra el agua o solo lo utilizan por estetica; yo tengo un equipo de sonido movil y la verdad me interesa protejer bien los bafles, debido a que son espuestos a la interperie y las inclemensias del tiempo, de antemano gracias por su tiempo y amabilidad.


----------



## Fogonazo

La pintura para sub-carrocerias es inmune al agua.


----------



## ivan_mzr

Aqui pongo una receta de texturizado, nunca lo e utilizado por lo raro de los materiales, si alguien mas lo a echo haber si ponen unas fotos del resultado.

Aqui esta el pdf original:



Dice los pasos para hacer este texturizado.


----------



## alfredotavira

yo utilice el metodo de resina para fibra de vidrio y me parece que es pelidrosa ya que al depstillarse parece pedazos de plastico duro un tanto afilado
tambien utilice la formula de esmalte con pegamento citado anteriormente y me quedaron de lujo (pinte cuatro cajones y a cada uno le di un terminado diferente que loco ¿no?)


----------



## ivan_mzr

Creo que no necesita una capa muy gruesa de resina, por ejemplo e visto la de cajones originales como JBL y tiene una capa muy delgada.
Tambien puedes comprarlo de una marca mas reconocida, de esas para chasis como rihno, line-x o esta:

http://www.acrytech.com/store.asp?pid=14119&catid=19771


----------



## dgnr07

q tipo de textura buscas?
yo a mi cajon le pase poliuretano expandido....le pase una espatula como si fuese una masilla... con el tiempo el poliuretano se "infla" y queda toda la superficie en relieve


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo utilizo un techado acrílico, NO ASFÁLTICO, de los que se usan para pintar los techos con goteras.
En Argentina: Recuplast, Emacril u otros. Vienen en latas de uno, cinco, diez y veinte litros
Compro el blanco y le voy agregando entonador negro para pintura, con lo que obviamente queda gris, mas claro u oscuro a gusto , nunca negro.

Originalmente lo uso para gabinetes de amplificador, madera o chapa.
Si la chapa no estaba previamente protejida, le doy una mano de un convertidor líquido (ácido orto-fosfórico) para que no se oxide después, siguiendo las instrucciones del fabricante.

Con un pincel mediano lo voy pintando grueso y lo punteo con el mismo o con una esponjita (me sale mejor con el pincel), con lo que queda texturado.
Generalmente hay que darle dos o tres manos. Seca en unas horas. Entre mano y mano le paso suave una espátula para eliminar imperfecciones. La terminación es de cáscara de naranja de calidad profesional, satinado.

Pueden hacerlo también con marrón o verde y también mezclados con negro. Un gris verdoso no queda feo. No intenten hacer negro agregándole muchísimo tonalizador, porque se corta y no se seca mas.

Los pinceles y esponjas se lavan con agua !


----------



## eduardo silva

hola skandar
hice una prueba a pequeña escala y tienes razon el texturizado quedo muy bien lo voy a aplicar en una escala mayor para dos cajas modelo b-24/9   2 way bass reflex de la marca beyma.
chevere skandar


----------



## alfredotavira

aqui subo un tutorial de fibra de vidrio que no se donde lo consegui, lo encontre cuando hacia limpieza de archivos espero les sirva


----------



## neojudas2005

el calbocil en algunas tiendas se llama aerocil que es lo mismo, algunos vendedores no lo conocen con el nombre de calbocil


----------



## Ashram

Hola a todos, no soy experto en darles acabados a las cajas de sonido, de hecho nunca he forrado una. Me interesa el tema por si algún día se me presenta la oportunidad de necesitarlo y porque me gustaria saber si el material que se fabricar sirve para este fin con buenos resultados (creo que tiene potencial), y en éste foro me siento rodeado de expertos que podrían revisarlo. 
     Quiero compartirles una experiencia con un material que utilice hace tiempo, ver si alguien quiere experimentar con él y contarme si le fue bien o mal, (gracias de antemano si alguien lo prueba, yo no lo hago pues no tengo fondos para comprar los materiales en éste momento, aunque no son caros). En una ocasión necesite forrar un circuito con una caja para protejerlo, primero se me ocurrio hacer una caja de cartulina, sin embargo, no me funcionaba para protegerlo y se veia mal, entonces se me ocurrio forrarlo con asbesto para darle firmeza y de paso aislarlo de ondas electromagnéticas, sin embargo, no lo protegia de la lluvia, luego se me ocurrio forrar la caja de asbesto con un material llamado migajón (lo utilizan para elaborar flores pequeñas en diademas, me lo paso una amiga y queda parecido al plástico) logrando un resultado aceptable. Se fabrica de la siguiente manera (con todo respeto por si alguien ya lo conoce):

1. En un recipiente de metal viertes a partes iguales: Cola (o resistol blanco), Agua y Maicena. 
2. Pones ese recipiente en baño Maria, es decir, pones el recipiente dentro de otro recipiente con agua para calentarlo sin pasarte de la mano, lo agitas constantemente mientras lo calientas y añades oleo negro, blanco o de cualquier color para darle el tono indicado (imaginate una caja de sonido en blanco ).
3. Dejas de calentarlo cuando ves que te gusta la consistencia y tiene un color uniforme (se pueden lograr negros mate pero debes agregar suficiente pintura de oleo, de lo contrario te puedes quedar gris o un poco transparente).
4. Para lograr una mejor consistencia debes continuar mezclandolo mientras aún esta caliente valiendote de las manos, te puedes ayudar con unas bolsas de plástico grueso para no quemarte hasta lograr mejores propiedades.
4. Para conservar el material lo puedes refrigerar ! , dura aproximadamente una semana en el refrigerador (si lo dejas más tiempo se llena de hongos, no se seca hasta que no lo expones a temperatura ambiente, ya seco no le pasa nada.
5. Cuando utilicé el material, lo aplique con un rasero, fue de manera muy apresurada por lo que no le di las capas o espesor adecuado a lo que forraba y no pude apreciar si se puede logar buen acabado, pero mi idea es que probablemente se puede lograr un muy buen acabado si le das las capas suficientes y además le pasas con una capa de pintura transparente al final para darle un poco de brillo (para los que no gustan del color mate). anexo unas fotos y espero que alguien se divierta probandolo, suerte y gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Buenas!
Aunque el titulo no es muy explícito, he creado este hilo para ver si alguien sabio puede resolver mi problema:
Resulta que en casa tengo unos baffles hechos en MDF y cubiertos con papel autoadhesivo (esos que andan en un post por ahí sobre baffles hechos en casa) y que aunque suenan bastante bien, tengo ahora la necesidad de hacerles un acabado nuevo por que el papel "con look madera" que usé para cubrirlos no queda del todo bien con los muebles de la casa y mi esposa ya los está mirando con malos ojos.
Bien, el problema es que quiero pintarlos de negro brillante, pero quiero que queden bien "bonitos" y no que se vean como otras cosas de MDF que he pintado y pssssss...bueno, ya se imaginan...
El tema con el MDF es que "chupa" una cantidad impresionante de pintura, barniz o lo que le pongan encima, así que ahora necesito saber con que diablos se sella el MDF para que no chupe tanto. Los selladores normales con base acuosa no sirven pro que el MDF se "infla" al contacto con el agua. El aceite de linaza cocido no creo que sirva mucho, por que está mas pensado para madera que para MDF. El MDF en realidad no tiene tanto problema en las partes de superifice expuesta, pero los cantos que resultan del los cortes se tragan todo tipo de líquido que se le ponga..TODO!!! Ya he hecho pruebas con barniz acrílico, con aceite de lino, con pintura disuelta en thinner...solo me falta probar con mayonesa , pero se chupa todo...
Bueno...luego del cuentito este, necesito que alguien me tire un lazo sobre:


Que usar para sellar el MDF y que funcione bien en los cantos sobre todo (si lo han probado y usado...se aceptan recomendaciones de como aplicarlo).
Que usar para imprimar la superficie del MDF tratada con lo de arriba, si es que hace falta usar imprimación.
Recomendaciones y referencias sobre como lacquear el MDF o al menos como pintarlo y que quede bien.
PD: Les aviso que ya he buscado en internet y hay un monton de sitios extranjeros que dan alguna idea de que hacer, pero el problema es que en ARgentina no se consiguen los selladores e imprimantes que esos sitios mencionan. Ayer fuí al Easy y encontré una pintura Sherwin Williams para MDF (y en la lata decía que era mejor que cualquier Latex...así que me imagino que la pintura al latex es una alternativa ) pero decía que había que tratar el MDF con el sellador para MDF de la misma marca (JUA!)...que por supuesto...no encontré ahí ni en ninguna otra pinturería de las grandes por acá.

Bueno...no les seco mas la mente. Si alguien sabe, o tiene un link o un libro o revista, se acepta todo tipo de conocimiento.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

Una posibilidad es la pintura para sub-carrocerías de automóvil, resistente a los golpes, resistente al agua, muy adherente, negra, etc.

Existe un post sobre el tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/hacer-texturizado-cajas-13967/


----------



## Emi77

Hola Ezavalla, fijate ese enlace, tal vez ya lo has leido.
http://www.elmercadodelavivienda.com/mdf-pintado-y-acabado-de-proyectos.html

Y no has evaluado la idea de enchaparlo y luego lo laqueas o lo pintas?, como los bafles comerciales.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

> Una posibilidad es la pintura para sub-carrocerías de automóvil, resistente a los golpes, resistente al agua, muy adherente, negra, etc.
> 
> Existe un post sobre el tema:
> 
> Como hacer el texturizado de las cajas?



Sip...ya lo estuve leyendo, pero esa pintura parece que queda con textura y yo necesito que quede lisa...muy lisa. Si tengo que lijarla, no importa, pero si tiene mucha rugosidad me va a incomoda bastante. Imaginate que la vieja quiere un baffle tipo lacqueado...yo no tengo tanta mano para eso, pero con que quede bien lisa y medianamente brillante ya soy Gardel.



			
				Emi77 dijo:
			
		

> Hola Ezavalla, fijate ese enlace, tal vez ya lo has leido.
> http://www.elmercadodelavivienda.com/mdf-pintado-y-acabado-de-proyectos.html
> 
> Y no has evaluado la idea de enchaparlo y luego lo laqueas o lo pintas?, como los bafles comerciales.



Gracias Emi! A ese no lo había visto :-? y está bastante bueno...y me confirma el uso de sellador de poliuretano, que me lo habían mencionado pero nadie me tiraba un dato (Debe ser por que se usa para ponerlo en los pisos de madera y ese es un curro importante).

Lo de enchaparlo y luego pintarlo ya lo había pensado, pero los costos se me van a las nubes y la cantidad de trabajo también...

Muchas gracias por el link....voy a salir a preguntar por las pinturas ya mismo!!!

Un abrazo!


----------



## angel36

estimado ezavalla queria aportar sobre el tema yo huso para el acabado lo que comercialmente se conoce como protex( en la pintureria de cordoba antes de rawson a mano derecha) se consigue en $20.00 rinde muchisimo y es exactamente lo que describe el amigo fogonazo...pintura para sub-carrocerias si lo aplica como viene queda muy suave y prolijo se puede diluir en agua hasta un 10% para aplicar con pistola de pintar  yo lo aplico a pincel y sin el menor cuidado ya que al ser acrilico se espande y deja un acabado perfecto.....lo mejor de esto es que seca muy rapido y se puede pintar con esmalte si se quiere o alfombrar si es de su agrado...saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Gracias por el dato, Angel36.
Acaba de ser agendado...
Sabés que pasa? Que los baffles que suelo armar los hago básicamente para mi casa o para la de algún conocido y ahí voy frito con esa pintura, que está buenísima para baffles tipo DJ, pero el acabado que yo he visto no es muy bonito para hacer juego con los muebles de la casa .

Lo que yo ando buscando son dos cosas:
1- Trabajar el acabado del MDF para que quede bien liso y no se trague la pintura (que tal va con el protex? hay que darle con algun sellador primero?)
2- La otra es que me gustaría dejarlo con un acabado tipo laqueado, que es muy bonito, pero desconozco completamente la técnica con lo que se lo hace.

Lo que quiero evitar es tener que pintarlo y que se vea feo, o tener que cubrirlo con láminas de madera o melamina, por que te venden una plancha gigante y no tengolugar para trabajarla ni almacenarla...

Voy a comprar un poco de protex y le voy a dar a unos recortes que tengo para ver que tal vá. Cualquier otro dato que tengas te será profundamente agradecido...

Saludos!


----------



## angel36

Bueno en verdad el protex se puede pintar muy bien hay una pinturas especiales que conjugan brillos y tonos opacos como si tuviesen purpurina...creo que se llama "plata incaica" yo la he usado y queda muy bien, y el protex sirve de fondo y proteccion ya que de otra forma como habra conprobado se hace bastante dificil llegar a un buen acabado debido a la absorcion en demacia que posee el mdf, esto viene a solucionar su problema en cuanto al fondo para pintar...
otra cosa que he usado pero... NO... en mdf es un simil laqueado con un producto que se base de lacas que se aplica a pincel... no recuerdo el nombre comercial, pero la tecnica consiste en usar cera para pisos de madera en pasta con un trapo de algodon se aplica una capa uniforme sobre la madera en cuestion.(esto ademas de dar un efecto visual evita la absorcion)  y una ves seca la cera, laquear por encima con este "barniz" especial.... se aplica muy facil con pincel de buena calidad y diluido. (en la pintureria de españa al sur de el puente de av de circunvalacion antes de la estacion de servicio encuentra este barnis, supongo que en otras tambien) saludos!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Angel36, muchísimas gracias por tus indicaciones!!!

Me voy a tener que sumergir en un tema que desconozco por completo...
Nuevamente, muchísimas gracias por tu ayuda!

Saludos!


----------



## angel36

y si no queda otra, ademas eso es lo lindo que tienen estas cosas.....siempre hay algo nuevo....saludos!


----------



## mds

Hola podrias probar con masilla plastica la que se utiliza para carrocerias del automotor, despues lijar y luego impresion y pintura, o sino praimer 2k que tambien se utiliza para carroceria , es mas caro y se tira con pistola de pintar.Espero haberte ayudado


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Gracias!
Ya he probado con masilla plástica para carrocerías, pero el problema es que solo demora 10 minutos en endurecerse una vez agregado el catalizador. No es que quede totalmente dura, pero es inmanejable una vez que se secó.

No sé lo que es el praimer 2K. Es alguna imprimación para carrocería?
Yo estuve buscando y leyendo que para sellar el MDF hay que usar barniz de poliuretano, pero es caro y no tengo equipo para rociarlo...y no se que tal quedará si le doy con pincel. También pensé con enduido plástico, pero ese coso es "al agua" y temo que se hinche el MDF y se destruya..

Bueno, voy a tratar de averiguar el praimer 2k a ver si se consigue...

Saludos!


----------



## mds

Lo consigues en cualquier pintureria que vendan productos para repintado de autos.Y probaste con masilla colorada , es la que se utiliza para sacarle los detalles a la masilla plastica tarda un poco mas en secarse y  es mas manuable, o si no pregunta  que producto usar en ese tipo de pinturerias y seguro te van a ayudar.

Me olvide de decirte que lo podrias llegar a tirar el praimer con un pulverizador que se usaban antes para tirar flitt(incecticida para mosquito).La conseguis en casa de articulos de limpieza.Y despues de dos manos pasar una lija fina al  agua pero seca de grano 360 omas


----------



## Fogonazo

Si todavía estas buscando, en este post se hablo algo.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/altavoces-high-end-bajo-coste-4821/


----------



## ibdali

algo que usé y me dió resultado para lograr un texturizado es usar masilla para madera mezclada con pintura, y la aplicaba con un rodillo bien chico.


----------



## edwindj

amigo ibdali de casualidad mo tendras fotos como te quedo el texturizado de las cajas te lo agradesco. saludos.


----------



## ibdali

"edwindj", lamentablemente no tengo camara por ello no subo fotos, pero si puedes prueba, da buenos resultados.

saludos!


----------



## jhonny speaker

hola hice la prueba del texturizado con pintura y resistol blanco..........el acabado queda muy bien...pero yo tube el problema que al exponerse el parlante al sol el texturizado se pone pegajoso ,si estan dos cajones juntos se pegan entre ellos...hay alguna solucion para esto??por que mi equipo constantemente lo trabajo bajo el sol..y tengo que asegurarlos con un sinturon por lo que se obliga a los paralantes estar unidos..y se pegan


----------



## mariano22

holaa gente!

aca les dejo mi texturado de mi bafle! esta hecho con una tela llamada pañoo lency, su texturaa es realmente hermosa, suave y genial para esto. Muy facil a pesar de ser finita...peroo teniendo la precaucion de no estirarlo mucho al pegar ya que se "desarma"...

El terminado quedo espectacular.. espero que les guste!!

les dejo unas fotos...

Marianoo22


----------



## zeta_bola_1

eso es un problema por residir en distintos paises. el resistol 850 blanco es cola vinilica?? si es asi te sirve. la pintura mmmmmmmmm, el mejor ejemplo que se me ocurre, con que pintan los marcos de las puertas o las puertas mismas??? el esmalte es una pintura que se diluye con aguarras/thinner

algun otro ejemplo muchachos??? o directamente como se llame el esmalte en mexico jajaja


saludos


----------



## djperez

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> eso es un problema por residir en distintos paises. el resistol 850 blanco es cola vinilica?? si es asi te sirve. la pintura mmmmmmmmm, el mejor ejemplo que se me ocurre, con que pintan los marcos de las puertas o las puertas mismas??? el esmalte es una pintura que se diluye con aguarras/thinner
> algun otro ejemplo muchachos??? o directamente como se llame el esmalte en mexico jajaja
> saludos


 
creo que lo he echo bien , para los que viven en mexico

pintura: marca ,berel-modelo, esmalte alquidalico secado rapido
pegamento : marca y modelo "igo" es pegamento blanco de secado rapido , uso de carpinteria

 tomemos en cuenta algo,,,,,, si no se utilisan en los 2 productos el secado rapido tarda asta 5 dias en secar al 100 %

para 8 cajas lineales utilice lo siguiente

4 litros de pintura
4 litros de pegamento
rodillo de texturisar
brocha (para aquellos lugares que no llega el rodillo)

pasos : mezclamos la pintura con el pegamento y la batimos por 3 min a que este bien mesclada , no cambia el color ,, ya que este batida es hora de aplicarla, esta pintura durara util por 4 horas por motivo que se va espesando y se ase mas dificil la aplicacion

haaa , son solo recomendaciones , el rodillo a utilizar le llaman rodillo de liga , y entre mas espeso queda mejor el texturisado


----------



## Deivisam

Gente, qué tal? Hace mucho tiempo que sigo este foro, pero jamás me había registrado. Cosas que pasan. Verán que hace un tiempo estoy haciendo estuches para mis guitarras, pero al fin y al cabo, tienen que tener un terminado.

La cosa es que he pensado en forrarla con Tapizmel (una alfombrita muy finita, que ya he usado para otros proyectos y queda bien) o Cuerina. 

El problema es: el Tapizmel es demasiado grueso y por decirlo de alguna forma, sucio. Cuando apoyamos el estuche en algún lugar, al ser alfombra, se ensucia muy rápido, se llena de polvo, es dificil de limpiar, y además, enemigo de la humedad.

La cuerina tiene un lindo acabado, pero creo que no soportaría un roce, ya que seguramente se rajaria o algo.

Entonces, he pensado en pintar el estuche, que al fin y al cabo no es más que una madera al igual que un parlante.

Mi pregunta es, qué tan resistente es esta mezcla de pintura y pegamento contra los roces y demás? Creo que si los usan en parlantes que tienen un maltrato importante en los viajes, para mi estuche de guitarra tendría que funcionar también.

Me gustaría que alguien me aclarara si es factible usar este tipo de recubrimiento, y que tal va con la humedad. 

Saludos para todos.


----------



## lubeck

Hala Deivisam

Si quieres un acabado resistente y de calidad te sugiero que compres una tinta para madera y un acabado para parquet.... es tecnicamente lo mas resistente (comercialmente hablando)

los encuentras en marcas como Fepyr,Barpimo,SayerLack, o Polyform....

saludos...


----------



## Deivisam

lubeck dijo:


> Si quieres un acabado resistente y de calidad te sugiero que compres una tinta para madera y un acabado para parquet.... es tecnicamente lo mas resistente (comercialmente hablando)
> 
> los encuentras en marcas como Fepyr,Barpimo,SayerLack, o Polyform....
> 
> saludos...


Gracias Lubeck por el consejo, voy a preguntar en alguna pinturería a ver que marcas tienen y que me recomiendan. 

Mirando en internet un poco, encontré que en Mercado Libre, pero en una publicación de México, venden algo llamado DURATEX ACABADO TEXTURIZADO, especial para bafles, a unos u$s70 americanos los 4 litros de producto (1 galón) incluido un rodillo para texturizar. Supuestamente alcanza para unos 4 a 6 bafles.

El resto de lo que visto, no varía de lo que ustedes han comentado anteriormente, a mayor o menor complejidad. Seguimos buscando y probando.

Saludos para todos.


----------



## fernandoae

Eso que vos mostraste seguramente es con diarios y resina 

@Deivisam te hago una pregunta... vos pagarias esos 70u$s por una pintura?


----------



## lubeck

> Deivisam te hago una pregunta... vos pagarias esos 70u$s por una pintura?



son 4 litros fer... seguramente a de haber de 1 litro 18usd aprox... y son productos normalmente de alto rendimiento por lo que creo que puede ser costeable....
pero quien sabe en una de esas sale mas caro el caldo que las albondigas jeje


----------



## Deivisam

La verdad, para pintar 4 cajas y pagar tan solo 70 dólares, unos 280 pesos en mi país, no me parece caro, porque son 70 pesos por caja, un regalo para la terminación y firmeza que supuestamente promete el producto. En comparación, una laca plastificante para pisos como me recomendó Lubeck, parece que cuesta los 4 litros cuesta unos 140 pesos argentinos, que son casi 35 dolares, más el costo del entonador. Y es la mitad de lo que sale este producto especialmente diseñado para parlantes, en teoría.

Una caja comprada sin componentes tiene un alto costo, y convengamos que el precio no está en la madera, que es muy barata si uno compra la plancha completa y lo corta. Esquineros y demás son baratos, aún comprando los de mayor calidad. En tornillos, pegamento son monedas. Es obvio que lo caro es la terminación, el tratamiento exterior (sumada la mano de obra). Pero supongamos, una caja forrada en tapizmel con terminaciones para un 15 pulgadas y driver (no incluidos), se consigue a unos 120 pesos argentinos (30 dolares). Ahora, cuánto cuesta la misma caja pero con terminación texturizada tipo profesional? Más del doble sin dudarlo.El tapizmel se ensucia, no es apto para la humedad, etc, por eso su bajo precio. 

Supongamos entonces que una caja sin tratar cueste unos 20, 25 dolares, sumamos los 70 pesos o 18 dolares que cuesta en proporción la pintura semi profesional, y nos queda una muy buena caja protegida contra la humedad y los rayones, por menos de 50 dólares (200 pesos argentinos). Un regalo! No hay en venta cajas que yo conozca a este precio y con esa terminación. 

Creo entonces, con esta explicación larga y tal vez confusa, que sin duda compraria esa pintura a 70 dólares los 4 litros. Obviamente, estos precios son pintándolo uno mismo, lo cual no es nada de otro mundo.

Saludos para todos.


----------



## electromecanico

Lo ideal para proteger las cajas sean de fenolico enchapado o aglomerado es la resina poliester reforzada con fibra de vidrio y luego pintado con esmalte sintetico Satinol , otra opcion es el protector de sub carroceria de automoviles al agua


----------



## zeta_bola_1

la pintura esa duratex, es igual al protex, lo que se usa para pintar la parte de abajo de las carrocerias de los autos o los chasis, por lo menos eso me parece viendo el video. textura, color y terminacion son, por lo menos, parecidas

saludos


----------



## Cacho

Deivi, ¿y si vas a un taller de chapa y pintura con la caja y les decís que te la "proteen"?. Ellos usan esto así que lo tienen y encima lo saben aplicar.

Averiguá, que no debe ser muy caro... Y no necesitás comprar 4 litros 

Saludos


----------



## Deivisam

[modo CHUSMA on]Cacho, también sos de Bahía Blanca. Que chico este mundo. [/modo CHUSMA off]

Jeje!! La idea no es mala para nada, lo que pasa es que en el fondo, lo que en realidad quiero es encontrar algo similar al famoso TOLEX, o lo que algunos autos usaban para el techo (Falcon, Chevy), que es una especie de vinilo muy duro: en si, una cuerina dura.

Pero como me gusta experimentar un poco, no veía mal la idea de intentar texturizar los estuches para las violas, que es en realidad por lo que consultaba (como los bafles sufren mucho maltratato, es obvio que un recubrimiento para estos, sirve para mis estuches).

Este fin de semana viajo a mi ciudad natal (Villa Regina) a visitar a mi papá en su día, y me voy a dar una vuelta por algún taller amigo, a ver cuanto me cobra como para tener referencia. También voy a ver a un amigo que trabaja con la fibra de vidrio, a ver que me dice. Todo sirve, todo sirve.

Saludos para todos.


----------



## Cacho

[Chusma mode ON]Sí, y no soy el único. Somos por lo menos 4 o 5[Chusma mode OFF]

Tolex no vas a conseguir (por lo menos no fácilmente), pero podés usar algunas cuerinas como las que se usan en los amplis. De esas tenés en variedad de colores y tampoco son tan caras. Pegamento de contacto, un mareo importante (hacelo en un lugar ventilado, te lo digo por experiencia) y ya estás con el asunto cocinado.
Con un poco de cuidado nomás, ya anda bien eso.

Y averiguá por el protex en el taller, que se me hace lo más simple.

Saludos


----------



## electromecanico

> pero podés usar algunas cuerinas como las que se usan en los amplis. De esas tenés en variedad de colores y tampoco son tan caras. Pegamento de contacto, un mareo importante (hacelo en un lugar ventilado, te lo digo por experiencia) y ya estás con el asunto cocinado.


 
que bien !!!!!!!!! que quedan los equipos forrados en cuerina , pero tiene que estar muy bien pegada 100% para que no se rompa o si la pones al sol  intemperie  se aglobe antes electro voice hacia unas cajas de fenolico de 22 mm de espezor forradas con cuerina con todos los herrajes metalicos una belleza da gran pinta de rebustes...y como dice el compañero es muy barata


----------



## Deivisam

Cacho dijo:


> pero podés usar algunas *cuerinas como las que se usan en los amplis*.


Exacto, pero tengo la duda si esa cuerina que usan es la normal que puedo conseguir en cualquier lado (no el famoso EcoCuero que es super fino) o es alguna un poco más dura. De ser así, tenés idea en Bahía donde puedo ir a que me asesoren y lo primordial... sepan lo que están vendiendo?? 

Pense en algún momento forrarla con cuerina, y luego pintar arriba con barniz para darle más resistencia... pero no encontré info en ningún lugar de si esto es posible o solo es una locura mía.

Como dice ELECTROMECANICO, quedan geniales forrados con cuerina. Hay algunas un poco texturizadas estilo Cocodrilo que son hermosas. (una foto de lo que quiero lograr)



Espero instrucciones. Jajaja!!

Saludos para todos.


----------



## electromecanico

Deivisam dijo:


> pero tengo la duda si esa cuerina que usan es la normal que puedo conseguir en cualquier lado (no el famoso EcoCuero que es super fino)


lamentablemente en muy pocos lugares se consigue la cuerina con base de tela, la que si se consigue facil es el eco cuero que es con una base sintetica afelpadita ""del lado de atras blanco""que si la pegas bien anda bien y es muy maleable con un secador de pelo



> donde se consigue


 
en cualquier casa que vendan telas de tapiceria o que vendan telas por metros preguntale a tu mujer madre o abuela y si es posible anda con ella con un pedacito de mantel por metro solucionas el costo de la compania 



> Pense en algún momento forrarla con cuerina, y luego pintar arriba con barniz para darle más resistencia


ni se te ocurra :enfadado: se sale todo y quedara muy mal hay cuerinas con todo tipo de terminaciones


> Como dice ELECTROMECANICO, quedan geniales forrados con cuerina. Hay algunas un poco texturizadas estilo Cocodrilo que son hermosas. (una foto de lo que quiero lograr)


gracias...



> Espero instrucciones. Jajaja!!


 
manotia!!la cuerina, cemento de contacto, pincel, espatula, si conseguis tolueno para diluir un poco el cemto, ojo que esto es lo que buscan los pibes  

despues camara de foto y vmos todos como quedo....


----------



## Deivisam

Genial. Entonces utilizan la famosa cuerina con base de jersey creo que es, o sea, la cuerina de tapicería normal. Creo que cuesta algo de $20 el metro y viene de 1,40 de ancho. 

Mi duda era porque en algunos anuncios dice que los amplis están forrados en cuerina, otros dicen "tela vinílica", pero no se cual es esa tela vinilica, o a que le llaman tela vinilica. 

Tengo fotos de los estuches cuando solo eran madera, semi armadas, armadas, colocando masilla para tapar los agujeros de los tornillos, lijados y listos para tapizar o pintar.

Me falta el final, y subo las fotos de la secuencia, no se preocupen.

Saludos para todos.


----------



## electromecanico

para mirar un poco el proceso http://www.mfestuchesrigidos.com.ar/Materiales.html 

me parece que la tela vinilica a que vos te referis que vienen algunos equipos es como decir el famoso ""contac"" que es un films vinilico como el de las calcomanias pero de un espesor mayor eso creo que no se consigue facil y es mas dificil de trabajar por que es mas dur dale con la cuerina que va a quedar de 10...


----------



## zeta_bola_1

el protex es barato, no recuerdo ahora el precio, se puede diluir, pero la consistencia que muestra el video ese es igual a la del pote uqe tengo yo. se puede aplicar con pistola aplicadora de protex, pincel, rodillo, los dedos, con lo que se te antoje. yo lo dilui bastante para meterlo por adentro de unos caños, y corre perfecto, y se banca de 10 la disolucion con agua.

saludos


----------



## electromecanico

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> el protex es barato, no recuerdo ahora el precio, se puede diluir, pero la consistencia que muestra el video ese es igual a la del pote uqe tengo yo. se puede aplicar con pistola aplicadora de protex, pincel, rodillo, los dedos, con lo que se te antoje. yo lo dilui bastante para meterlo por adentro de unos caños, y corre perfecto, y se banca de 10 la disolucion con agua.
> 
> saludos


 
para aplicar el protex sin comprar la pistola manguera con una "T" en una coneccion al compresor de aire con regulador de precion 
en otra manguera conectada a una botella plastica previamente llena de protex y arrglensen ustedes en como sellar la manguera al la botella,,,
y la tercer manguera es el pico aplicador 
un para de pruebas de precion de aire y sale andando


----------



## Cacho

Deivisam dijo:


> Pense en algún momento forrarla con cuerina, y luego pintar arriba con barniz para darle más resistencia...esto es posible o solo es una locura mía.


Es posible, pero no es una locura sino una chanchada. Ya te lo dijo Electro, pero no está de más repetirlo.
No lo hagas.

Buscá una tapicería (también te lo dijeron ya) y hasta podés elegir texturas y colores.

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae

Vieron la pinturas imitacion cromo? http://www.newfantachrome.eu/web/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=78&Itemid=205

Quedarian lindas unas cajas en rojo  estoy viendo sirven para madera...


----------



## adrieljc19

yo aplique la formula de @skandary la verdad que quedaron muy buenos es mas mis amigos me preguntaron si los habia comprado porque no me creian que los habia hecho yo ajajaj la verdad da un acabado muy profesional   No se como subir fotos cuando aprenda las subo










 si se ven mejor 

http://img339.imageshack.us/i/29072010230.jpg/
http://img339.imageshack.us/i/29072010230.jpg/http://img820.imageshack.us/i/29072010232.jpg/http://img535.imageshack.us/i/29072010231.jpg/


----------



## electromecanico

muy buenos !!! en el frente donde se ve el corte del aglomerado le podes poner enduido plastico el que usan los pintores de casa seca rapido y facil de lijar y le das otra mano de pintura arriba nomas ban a quedar muy bien por que no se va a notar el corte


----------



## adrieljc19

muchas gracias y lo voy a tener en cuenta pero para los proximos, la verdad estoy muy conforme con los resultados, (ademas tube que enmasillar una parte porque habia cortado mal las unicas maderas que corte yo jaja y bueno pero lo puse del lado de atras y abajo ! lo unico es que cuando subo el volumen distorsiona tengo que buscar algun cto de filtros economicos ya que gaste toda la plata en comprar las cosas. Saludos y Gracias !


----------



## marcfma

SI, el contac tiene una terminacion imitacion madera muy fina.Lastima quelo he usado hace tiempo y con el paso del tiempo y los cambios de temperatura se ablanda el pegamento.
Un pegote....un asco.
Me gustaria volver a intentarlo.Esta vez probaré pegadolo con cemento de contacto.
Tambien hay un formicas finitas imitacion madera pero sin brillo.Muy finas.
Solo para los laterales.El fondo y el frente lo pintaria con aerosol satinado negro.


----------



## pedrosoreturn

Bueno gente... yo hice una mesa.. y utilizando las formulas aquí descritas le agregue aserrín... es decir utilice:

cola blanca
Pintura de Aceite
Aserrín.

Mezcle todo.. según la cantidad de aserrín quedara la textura... 

luego cuanto esta un poco seco le agregue poliuterano liquido....

y coyee la verdad no me quejo quedo super resistente.. con decir que la esquina de una pared y rompi la esquina y la caja intacta quitarle el polvo y ya esta,....

espero les sirva de utilidad

Saludos-


----------



## fernandoae

Y la foto para cuando ?


----------



## Petryszyn Gustavo

Hola foreros: coincido con muchos... Hace muchos años fabrico baffles (tengo 46) y le paso mi receta màs econòmica: AGLOMERADO (muuucho mas barato), lo uno con "freje" (resina plàstica p/fibra vidrio màs talco industrial) y clavitos. Masillo imperfecciones muy grandes, pinto con sellador p/madera y con protector subcarrocerìas de autos (protex ACUOSO) que le da mucha textura. Resultado: sin vibraciones, filtraciones de aire, anti humedad, resistente a golpes, etc. Los tubos de sintonìa los hago con caños PVC y de aislante uso planchas de lana de vidrio de heladeras en desuso. Espero ayude mi guia. Saludos


----------



## chino leo

wena foreros mi receta para texturizar cajas es casi igual al skandar
exepto por una pequeñas variaciones

los ingredientes son :cola fria de secado rapido , pasta muro, barniz y esmalte al agua


receta : son 2 de cola fria  por 1 de pasta muro y el esmalte es solo para el color nada mas


el texturizado es inmediato secado al tacto a tº 20 es de 5 minutos aprox 

despues que se a secado queda con un acabado opaco hay entra el barniz a eleccion ya sea al algua o aceite (evitar laca o cualquier producto a la piroxilina)


----------



## pipa09

Buenas gente , aca les dejo mi aporte de como terminaron mis cajas, a ver que les parece, la formula que yo use es de lo mas simple, una sola cosa, sub-carroceria aplicada con pistola.
Asi de simple. 
Saludos!!


----------



## electromecanico

encontre esto perdido en la web se lo agradecemos a su autor


----------



## KERLY

pedrosoreturn dijo:


> Bueno gente... yo hice una mesa.. y utilizando las formulas aquí descritas le agregue aserrín... es decir utilice:
> 
> cola blanca
> Pintura de Aceite
> Aserrín.
> 
> Mezcle todo.. según la cantidad de aserrín quedara la textura...
> 
> luego cuanto esta un poco seco le agregue poliuterano liquido....
> 
> y coyee la verdad no me quejo quedo super resistente.. con decir que la esquina de una pared y rompi la esquina y la caja intacta quitarle el polvo y ya esta,....
> 
> espero les sirva de utilidad
> 
> Saludos-



Quemas compañero una pregunta yo tambien probe con esa formula cola pinturay aserrin del fino y queda super el unico detalle que veo es que cuado quedan bastantes prolongadas al sol se pone como suave el testurizao pero ya cuando estan en sonbra queda tan rigido como los profesionales. 
 que hago el poliuterano es para impedir  que ensuvise ?


----------



## stuff

Buenas gente se que es un poco viejo este foro... yo tengo años siguiéndolos y solo leyendo cada unos de sus publicación... mis saludos y respetos para todos a sido mis maestros y guías en cada uno de mis proyectos de audio y construcción de bafle*S*... 

Quisiera empezar ahora con lo del texturizado ya que a*CÁ* en Venezuela las pintura para texturizar son muy constosas y a nivel de bolsillo no es muy constiable... ya que yo fabrico cajas para la venta e intento darle un buen precio a mis clientes .. 

Actualmente hice una ab-36 cerwin vega, y quisiera texturizarla ya que vi una de un amigo y quedan súper... y duran demas...

En mercado libre un señor me esta vendiendo el galón en 200 bolívares, el cual no se si mede para la caja ya mencionada, además no quisiera comprarla *POR*q*UE* cada vez que tenga que armar una caja tendría que comprar la pintura y esa no es la idea... 

 En fin quisiera saber cual ha sido la receta que ha dado mejor función sin pecoste y sin que se rompa...

De nuevo mil saludos a todos y mucha buena vibra desde Venezuela


----------



## LuiGy3000

stuff dijo:


> buenas gente se que es un poco viejo este forro... Yo tengo años siguiéndolos y solo leyendo cada unos de sus publicación... Mis saludos y respetos para todos a sido mis maestros y guías en cada uno de mis proyectos de audio y construcción de bafle*s*...
> 
> Quisiera empezar ahora con lo del texturizado ya que a*cÁ* en venezuela las pintura para texturizar son muy constosas y a nivel de bolsillo no es muy constiable... Ya que yo fabrico cajas para la venta e intento darle un buen precio a mis clientes ..
> 
> Actualmente hice una ab-36 cerwin vega, y quisiera texturizarla ya que vi una de un amigo y quedan súper... Y duran demas...
> 
> En mercado libre un señor me esta vendiendo el galón en 200 bolívares, el cual no se si mede para la caja ya mencionada, además no quisiera comprarla *por*q*ue* cada vez que tenga que armar una caja tendría que comprar la pintura y esa no es la idea...
> 
> En fin quisiera saber cual ha sido la receta que ha dado mejor función sin pecoste y sin que se rompa...
> 
> De nuevo mil saludos a todos y mucha buena vibra desde venezuela




hola amigo, yo tambien soy de venezuela y me inscribi solo para ayudarte, ya que yo tambien sigo este foro de aÑos....
Y la solucion que te doy es el asfaltic 2001 tapa goteras, este es un manto asfaltico plastico, que con el sol no se pone pegagozo.... Lo use, y de maravilla, me salio el acabado como el de jbl..... Solo que tiene sus paso y sus delicadezas, te explico: 
Primero, si la madera es virgen, tienes que pasar este mismo manto asfaltico, pero ligado con gasolina ya que este manto es un liquido bastante grueso, lo ligas con gasolina hasta que quede mas liquido (no tanto, pero que quede con consistencia mas blanda).... Para que te quede bien bien bien aislado del agua, pasale 2 o 3 manos o las que quieras y deja secar......
Luego con una pistola de aire o compresor pero que la manguera traiga una boca gruesa lo rocias (pero esta vez si es con el manto grueso) entonces asi es que da el acabo texturizado que creo todos deseamos, algo muy parecido a la de la serie tr de las cornetas jbl, es mas queda un poquito mas gruesa que las de las jbl y por lo tanto es mas resistente......
Ahooooora, de no tener la pistola de aire, pues te tengo otra solucion... Haces todos los pasos que anteriormente te dije, pero esta vez al manto grueso que ibas a rociar con la pistola de aire, a ese manto le vas agregar un poquito de gosolina o kerosen y le vas a echar aserrin, pero trata de que ese aserrir que le vas a introducir sea uniforme, es decir, sea de una misma consistencia, no que tengan pedazos de aserrin mas grandes o largo que otros...... Bate muuuuuuuyyyyy bieeeeeeennnn, esto es importante, cuando le introduzcas el aserrin batelo mucho por que si no se te hacen pelotas y en cuestion de horas vas a tener que botar toda la mezcla que hiciste........

Importannnnteeeeeeee, lo tienes que aplicar rodillo pequeÑo, y para las partes donde el rodillo no llega, pues tomas una brocha y en lugar de pasarla como lo haces en las paredes, solo la estrellas y la retiras la estrellas y la retiras contra lo que quieres pintar y asi varias veces hasta que pinte...

Importannnnteeeeeee, tapa muy bien es asfaltic 2001, y haz unicamente la mezcla que vas a utilizar, porque para dentro de 2 dias tendras solo una capa plastica en la lata (esto pasa cuando mezclas el aserrin con el asfaltic 2001 tapa goteras)..........

Espero les haya sido util a todos mi explicacion, porque me duelen los dedos por todo lo que escribi jejeje y para cuando lo hagas monta las fotos aqui jejeje...

Suerte


----------



## stuff

gracias amigo por ahorra no lo probarre por hay mucha lluvias , pero de igual un millon se te agradece


----------



## KERLY

Que hay de nuevo compañeros  , ahí les djos algunas muestras de texturizado mejorado. 
Ingredientes con los que trabajo son: cola o pegamento del buena calidad , acronal (resina acrilica) de buena calidad, vinilo (pintura de agua) tipo 1 O 2 (el color que les guste) y aserrin del fino

Lo bueno de este tex... es que logre solucionar el pequeño detalle de que se ensuavisara la textura expuesta al sol  en un 97 % facil de limpiar y lo bueno son rigidas e impemeables, a se me olvidaba dentro los ingrediente anteriores me falto el esmalte de alto brillo o pintura de aceite


----------



## stuff

buenas gente del foro stuff de nuevo por a*CÁ*, hace dias un cliente me pidió que le hiciera unas cajas rcf 1018 y que se las texturizara, en fin las hice y empece a realizar la mezcla para el texturizado un compadre me dijo que *POR*q*UE* no le colocaba a la madera (MDF) pasta .. en fin probamos y prepare la madera con pasta antes de texturizar y luego aplique la formula normal (pega+pintura+aserrín del fino+ rodillo para texturizado) y antes de entregarlas le hice barias pruebas al sol y note que al prepararlas asi el texturizado no pierde su rigidez..

saludos amigo y cordial saludo y agradecimiento al pana KERLY


----------



## samhue

señores ay les dejo la muestra como pinte mis cajas para interior de sala, pintura que utilise es de la que se usa para pintar las torres de telefonos de mexico,,o torres de telcel. es una pintura base agua que es muy resistentente ala intemperie es de la marca SHERWIN WILLIAMS  la venden en cubeta de 20 lts. pero yo consegui un galon. (4lts) y me alcanso para 4 cajas de 103x53x¿?

estas son unas fotos de los cajones, asi me quedaron,, son blancas por que son para sala. asi las piedieron.

creo que no es nesesario que los cajones queden corrugados,... las cajas pueden tener cualquier acabdo y color de pintura siempre que esta sea resistente ala humedad, intemperie, etc.


----------



## nicoservian

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo utilizo un techado acrílico, NO ASFÁLTICO, de los que se usan para pintar los techos con goteras.
> En Argentina: Recuplast, Emacril u otros. Vienen en latas de uno, cinco, diez y veinte litros
> Compro el blanco y le voy agregando entonador negro para pintura, con lo que obviamente queda gris, mas claro u oscuro a gusto , nunca negro.
> 
> Originalmente lo uso para gabinetes de amplificador, madera o chapa.
> Si la chapa no estaba previamente protejida, le doy una mano de un convertidor líquido (ácido orto-fosfórico) para que no se oxide después, siguiendo las instrucciones del fabricante.
> 
> Con un pincel mediano lo voy pintando grueso y lo punteo con el mismo o con una esponjita (me sale mejor con el pincel), con lo que queda texturado.
> Generalmente hay que darle dos o tres manos. Seca en unas horas. Entre mano y mano le paso suave una espátula para eliminar imperfecciones. La terminación es de cáscara de naranja de calidad profesional, satinado.
> 
> Pueden hacerlo también con marrón o verde y también mezclados con negro. Un gris verdoso no queda feo. No intenten hacer negro agregándole muchísimo tonalizador, porque se corta y no se seca mas.
> 
> Los pinceles y esponjas se lavan con agua !


 
Hola que tal me me lei todo sobre e tema de texturado y esto que vos decis me parece lo mas correcto, queria saber si tenias fotos o algo para ver como queda!
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate éste osciloscopio está hecho de esa forma , tenía una pintura "arrugada" muy deteriorada , entonces lo lijé todo completo hasta removersela , le apliqué antioxidante-convertidor líquido (ácido ortofosfórico) y finalmente dos manos punteadas a pincel .







La terminación quedó inmejorable .

Saludos !


----------



## nicoservian

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Fijate éste osciloscopio está hecho de esa forma , tenía una pintura "arrugada" muy deteriorada , entonces lo lijé todo completo hasta removersela , le apliqué antioxidante-convertidor líquido (ácido ortofosfórico) y finalmente dos manos punteadas a pincel .
> La terminación quedó inmejorable .
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos !


 
Las manos se las tengo que dar con pincel y despues ir punteando no?

Voy a probar con esta formula:cola de carpintero,pintura negra y pincel estara bien?

Gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo uso recuplast u otra marca y pomos negros para pintura.


Se aplica con pincel y se va punteando al mismo tiempo.

La fórmula de cola+pintura lee los primeros post. 

Saludos !


----------



## pinocho

HOLA amigos  bueno aquí de nuevo trayendo uno de mis  cajas sp endienta do con un acabado de lujo con resina y ocre negro y para el escarchado utilice  un poco de aserrín  y cola   bueno ahí les dejo  algunas fotos  .. ah lo ice con mi  meza cierra fabricado por mi ....  que esta también en esta en el  foro chAu.. saludos de pinocho ....


----------



## YIROSHI

Compañero Pinocho te han quedado una maravilla, excelente trabajo tiene un ensamble Oriental felicitaciones amigo, seria bueno que colocaras todas la fotos cuando termines tus cajas en un PDF asi se verian  mejor los acabados, a mi en lo personal me gusto el escarchado, gracias por compartir tu trabajo Pinocho.

Saludos.

YIRO.


----------



## pinocho

HOLA amigos bueno de nuevo por aquí ...hace tiempo ice un par de cajas acústicas  para parlantes  ... las  medidas  de alto 68 cm de ancho 45  y de cola  50cm 
suena   bien con buen acústico , y para las uniones  utilice los dientes de león  ah  y para el acabado.. dada la desventajas del tapiz   que se ensucia muy fácilmente  y el consumo excesivo de terokal  ,,, decidí  utilizar mezclar  resina con ocre negro,, ah  y para el escarchado utilice ,acerin  con cola y un poco de  base ,,  la mezcla de escarcha es solo  cola base  y   acerin  ok ya les mando las medidas salados  pinocho


----------



## chacarock

bueno. yo estoy terminando de experimentar, y lo de la cola me funciono, solo que no le puse esmalte negro, ya que el fin era solo el color, le puse anilina disuelta con un poquito de agua, 
y como dije funciono de marabilla, pero venia de renegar con el protex, ya que no tuve en cuenta lo de protex AL AGUA y compre al solvente, en realidad me mintieron, era mas barato y cuando pregunte la diferencia, me dijeron que era lo mismo, pero no, 
el protexal solvente no seca nunca, simpre queda pegajoso y mancha donde lo apoyes, feo feo, pero sobre de este le aplique la cola vinilica teñida y santo remedio


----------



## chacarock

ok, malas noticias, la terminacion con cola, es sensible al agua, recuerden que yo ono le puse esmalte sintetico pensando que era solo para el color, pero aparentemente le da cieta impermeabilidad, solo que es sensible al calor tambien, 
en mi caso como no fueron bfles lo que pinte sino un estuche para microfonos que hice, y es donde estoy experimentando, por el momento, le dare una capa de barnis transparente, comun nomas, o le pondre cuerina o piel sintetica como la conoscan, pero para los baflesitos seguro comprare protex al agua y la pistola que sale algo asi de 30 dolares, que seguro es lo que me cobrarian si voy a un taller para que me apliquen el protex. bueno eso fue todo, ha, a el estuche le afirme una lata de gaseosa y la transpiracion aflojo una aureola del tamaño de la base de la lata, saludos


----------



## COTYSPRODUCCIONES

Yo les sugiero que compren un producto llamado gel coat , es un producto parecido a la resina de poliester pero mas compacto , con el puedes hacer acabados muy originales parecido al de las cabinas profesionales , debes mezclarlo con un catalizador el cual viene con el para su rapido secado y lo puedes aplicar con una pistola soplete de soplo es muy bueno y economico. Le da a la cabina un acabado en resina poliester , quedan muy profesional para mi es lo mejor.


----------



## SAYTRONIC

Para México y otros países se usa DURATEX, yo uso Acéitela es la misma que se usa para el estampado de camisetas pero también es magnífica para madera, que sella al calor en este caso con pistola de calor mezclada con pintura Tipo 1 Koraza para darle texturizado con pistola o manual con rodillo, quedan muy bien impermeabilizadas y con muy buen acabado garantizado solamente para Colombia.

Saludos.


----------



## chacarock

el gelcoat se usa para los moldes en fibra de vidrio y si se termina con resina de poliester, 
prefiero la pintura de subcarroceria, protex en argentina, al agua, no se olviden, el que es al solvente no sirve


----------



## zeta_bola_1

Yo tengo una duda, en vez de pintar bafles quiero pintar efectos de luces, como las de DJ o discoteca. es muy distinta la pintura a la de los bafles y ademas es muuy resistente a los golpes.

El tema es que no se que ponerle, si alguno sabe que tire el dato por favor

Saludos


----------



## el indio

Mientras el calor generado no sea mayor a unos 70 u 80 grados podes ponerla sin dramas, mas allade eso tenes que buscar alguna pintura para alta tempertura, hay que tener en cuenta tambien que a mayor espesor de pelicula, menor disipacion de temperatura, por ende mas calor retenido


----------



## darb1308

Mira ES BASTANTE SENCILLO Y NO ES TAN COSTOSO:
Consigues masilla de esa que se utiliza para los vehiculo, y aplicas una capa bastante delgada sobre las cajas de madera, cuando seque le pegas una lijada suave con una lija bastante fina, si es necesario aplicas otra capa de masilla (casi nunca se requiere) y limpias bien.
Compras pintura del color que desees, tambien para automoviles y la aplicas, luego de esto dejas aproximadamente unos diez minutos y aplicas la laca.
luego de esto te quedara como espejo.
si depronto queda polvo o impurezas lijas suavemente con una lija bien fina y luego polichas con cera, esto te da el mismo efecto como si hubieras pintado un auto.....


----------



## 1l4n3r4z0

Pues aquí en Colombia mis paisanos usan mucho un tipo de pintura tipo tex, DURATEX, BRONCOTEX y WATER-TEX, esta última distribuida desde Cali, es lavable, bastante resistente y se puede aplicar con rodillo o pistola, y dependiendo de la aplicación se pueden lograr varios tipos de textura, no se si es a este tipo de acabado que se refieren, lo malo es que en mi ciudad (Ibagué) no he logrado conseguir un distribuidor de la misma  , seguiré buscando algún reemplazo mientras tanto...  Saludos!.


----------



## 1l4n3r4z0

Les contaré mis avances con un producto que he venido usando en reemplazo del WaterTex, que alguien con buena onda me dio a conocer hace algún tiempo... 

El producto se llama IMPERCRYL, se deja rendir con agua y el acabado depende del material o herramienta con que lo apliquen. Aquí se le conoce como impermeabilizante (acrílico) para sub carrocerías, mismo que es usado para isonorizar defensas y chasís de los vehículos... 

En las imágenes observarán los diferentes acabados: *La primera;* abajo el producto aplicado tal cual con brocha, arriba aplicado con pistola de boquilla gruesa, *en la segunda;* con pistola, boca gruesa mas una capa de barniz en aceite para lograr el brillo, *en la tercera;* aplicado con rodillo de felpa (tafetán o lana como le digan ) y la posterior capa de barniz.* La cuarta; *pues el producto en cuestión (que no sé si es correcto poner dicha imagen, de no serlo me indican por favor). El resultado; un acabado resistente al sol y al agua, durable, bonito y muy económico (el frasco de 1.145 gr. ronda los 4 dólares).

Espero les sirva esta información como lo ha sido de útil para mí, Saludos!. 

*PDTA/.* Leyendo en la primer página del post, el compañero BUSHELL mencionó este producto, no obstante quise ampliar dicha información con mis experiencias e imágenes.


----------



## JOSECONDE

muy buenas las sugerencias de este foro, la que uso y recomiendo para texturizar gabinetres acusticos es. protex de carrocerias al agua y luego del secado completo una capa de esmalte sintetico, me dedico a la fabricacion de gabinetes acusticos.


----------



## dmcde

En mi experiencia despues de varias pruebas, me fue muy bien con el texturizado con una mezcla de pintura acrilica en proporcion 50/50 con cola vinilica para madera. adjunto algunas imagenes.
​


----------



## chacarock

dmcde dijo:


> En mi experiencia despues de varias pruebas, me fue muy bien con el texturizado con una mezcla de pintura acrilica en proporcion 50/50 con cola vinilica para madera. adjunto algunas imagenes.



hola, como lo aplicas? saludos


----------



## dmcde

La aplicación del texturizado la realicé con una pistola que venia en el kit cuando compre el compresor , regulando adecuadamente el pico de la punta.

PD: antes de aplicar el texturizado, le dí una mano de pintura negro mate con soplete (solo una mano) diluido con un poquito de Thinner, para darle mas agarre al texturizado.


----------



## chacarock

haaaa, pero ese accesorio es espesifico para protex verdad? 
yo tengo una adiabatic, y tengo miedo de arruinarla usandola con protex, pero te quedaron exelentes


----------



## dmcde

Si las cajas quedaron muy , pero la pistola que que use no es para aplicar protex yo e visto las que usan para aplicar protex y son de otra forma. Saludos


----------



## chacarock

si estuve averiguando y parece ser que es para lavar con solvente, tipo hidrolavadora,


----------



## JOSECONDE

fotos de como quedaron mis bafles pintados con protex


----------



## chacarock

hermosas, tengo que conseguir esa pistola


----------



## iamkbra

yo compre esa pistola y la use en un bafle, pero el resultado fue un texturizado mas grueso, como gotas grandes. 
la idea mia es que quede bien fino . alguen sabe como hacer que quede asi ? tendre que ajustar el pico de la pistola?


----------



## locodelafonola

hola....el texturizado al agua...se obtiene mas fino si lo diluyen mas... y no con un ajuste de la pistola.......hagan puebas.....y veran de bien liquido ..a mas espeso...


----------



## iamkbra

Y los resultados con rodillo texturizador que tal son?


----------



## chacarock

yo he probado con rodillo y queda bien finito el texturizado, casi imperceptible, algunos confundieron mis cajas con cajas inyectadas, pero si luego le tiras pintura no se como quedara, a mi me gusta mas el texturizado grueso


----------



## iamkbra

pero con rodillo comun o rodillo texturizador?  segun lei viene uno especial para texturar, corriganme si estoy equivocado


----------



## chacarock

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm yo le pase el comun, vienen dos el que tiene la esponjita sola y el que tiene una malla sobre la esponja, ese es como mas fino, menos textura y luego están los que son para pintar con pintura al agua o al aceite las paredes de la casa, son como si tuvieran lana de oveja, pero no se si vienen en tamaño pequeño


----------



## iamkbra

Tendría que averiguar en pinturerias de mi ciudad,  la idea es zafar de usar compresor para pintar, vamos a ver que me dicen los pintores


----------



## chacarock

yo opino que lo mejor es el compresor si lo tienes, sino rodillo, o esponja, primero pintas con pincel o espatula una superficie y luego vas aplicando toques de esponja, cuando quieres capas de protex gruesa es mejor la esponja que el rodillo


----------



## iamkbra

consegui una pistola para protear , el pico como se lo regulo ? mas apretado mas disperso tira no es asi?


----------



## JOSECONDE

imagenes de la pistola proteadora, de la puntera de la pistola tiene para regular mas fino o gotas mas grandes


----------



## Tacatomon

dmcde dijo:


> La aplicación del texturizado la realicé con una pistola que venia en el kit cuando compre el compresor , regulando adecuadamente el pico de la punta.
> 
> PD: antes de aplicar el texturizado, le dí una mano de pintura negro mate con soplete (solo una mano) diluido con un poquito de Thinner, para darle mas agarre al texturizado.



Hola!

Es un excelente acabado...

Cuéntanos, ¿Que tal es la resistencia del texturizado al agua, golpes o raspones?

¿Recomiendas alguna marca de pintura vinílica en especial?
¿El pegamento que usaste para mezclar con la vinílica es el clásico Resistol 850?
¿De cuantas PSI es tu compresora?

Saludos al foro!!!


----------



## fantazma

saludos acabo de terminar mi rack y ahora lo estoy texturizando con algo que me recomendaron que es el producto body schutz de 3M el texturizado esta muy bien el problema es el precio del producto soy de mexico y lo conseguí a mitad de precio a solo 150 pesos el litro ya que su precio original es de 300 pesos lo consiguen en donde venden pinturas para carros. lo recomiendo, queda un texturizado profesional el problema, es el precio. (un litro a mi me alcanzo para texturizar 1.50cm x 1.50cm)


----------



## ramiro77

Estuve experimentando con el esmalte sintético y la cola vinílica.
Agregué tan solo un 25% de cola vinílica. Y lo pasé a pincel para luego ir golpeando con la punta del mismo para ir haciendo el texturizado. Vean las fotos adjuntas, realmente queda MUY bien y mucho más fino y sin pegotes que pasandolo con rodillo o con mayor cantidad de cola.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Que buenas que te han quedado   
Muy delicado el texturado... la verdad es que me gusta mucho


----------



## ramiro77

Pero muchas gracias Dr.! 
Es un trabajo que me encargó un querido amigo que quería unos monitores de bajo costo y que anden lo mejor posible... Te imaginarás a dónde estoy apuntando acá en el foro no? Todo nacional 
En persona se ven mejor aún... Es muy muy fino el grano del texturizado, no llega a ser como los bafles de audio pro. Si bien el esmalte es mate, queda con cierto satinado. Tapa cualquier defecto la emulsión con la cola vinílica y al tacto le da cierta robustez.
De más está decir que cuando encare el tema de los dappolito míos los voy a hacer así. Me gustó más que el enchapado en madera y todo. Y eso que no soy fanático de los bafles negros.

La verdad me quedé encantado con el invento... Si alguien quiere probarlo, recuerde que tiene que ir muy poca cola! Porque no se mezcla con el esmalte y si se pasan, se les van a hacer pegotes y ciertamente no les va a quedar así. Además de que se les va a poner gris la pintura, cosa que acá no sucede.


----------



## analogico

ramiro77 dijo:


> La verdad me quedé encantado con el invento...



da mas detalles de tu procedimiento

ya que trate  y no quedo tan perfecto  



usaste alguna pasta de base 

los bordes redoneados  en la madera  como lija


----------



## ramiro77

analogico dijo:


> da mas detalles de tu procedimiento
> ya que trate y no quedo tan perfecto
> usaste alguna pasta de base
> los bordes redoneados en la madera como lija


 
Usé esmalte sintético negro mate. Al mismo le agregué entre 15 y 25 % de cola vinílica blanca (en mi caso marca Fortex, ni idea si serán todas iguales). Lo importante es que la cola que agregues sea a base de agua, para generar una emulsión y no una mezcla. Es decir que la cola forme microgotas que no se disuelven en el esmalte, y eso es lo que genera el texturizado. Luego con un pincel, pinto. No hace falta que sea regular. Y luego voy golpeando con el pincel de punta, toda la superficie. Con eso más o menos controlas el grosor del texturizado. En mi caso "golpié" toda la superficie dos veces. Una pasada para quitar las pinceladas y otra para bajar el grosor.
Respecto a la cantidad de la cola, no tiene que cambiar de color el esmalte. Si es negro, debe permanecer negro. Si se pone gris, pusiste mucho y seguramente te va a quedar más grueso el texturizado. El aspecto que queda es una especie de mousse con puntitos, siendo los puntitos la cola. Revolver y agitar bien antes de usarlo. No tengo idea si en el pote fragúa, pues es la primera vez que experimento con este tipo de emulsión. De base usé parte primer en aerosol, parte primer automotor y parte masilla para madera. Igualmente te sugiero probar pintando a rodillo liso una mano con esmalte sintético común con un poco de diluyente para que chupe y luego mínimo dos manos de texturizado. Si ves que aún no queda perfecto, con una tercera mano de texturizado casero debería quedar muy bien. Estuve viendo que se puede aplicar tranquilamente a soplete y queda igual de bien pero un poco más grueso.

Ah, y los bordes de los bafles los hice con fresadora router de mano. Luego completé con lija en los vértices. 

Secar, en unas seis horas seca completamente al tacto. Y la máxima resistencia a la tracción se empieza a ver a partir de unas 8 o 10 horas. 
En cuanto a resistencia, parece bastante más robusto que el esmalte sintético así nomás. Le pasé la uña y no se raya tan fácil como el sintético solo. Igualmente recuerden que estos bafles van a ser hogareños y no necesitan de grandes precauciones. Pero quería compartir el método con ustedes que tanto me han ayudado en muchas cosas, y a mi gusto quedaron bien bonitos! 

PD: al menos en este caso, lo que se pierde de tiempo esperando que seque la pintura, se ahorra en aplicación de masilla para sellar uniones, primer y lijado. Un trbajo que normalmente me lleva una semana pasó a llevar tan solo dos días. 



			
				18soundart dijo:
			
		

> aca en MEXICO hay una pintura que se llama multicolor la cual esta compuesta de de diversos componentes y diferentes densidades (((que viene siendo los que isiste al combinar el esmalte con la vinilica))) por lo cual no se revuelven (((como seria el agua con el aceite))) y se separan aunque los vatas , y a la hora de aplicarlo por lo mismo de que tiene diferentes densidades provoca el texturizado (((lo mejor es aplicarlo con pistola de aire)))
> este producto vienen en embases transparentes y se vee que es una revoltura de grumos de diversos colores (((por eso se llama multicolor))) esto lo menciono pa que se den una idea , ya que en otros paises pueden llamarlo de diferente maner. esta pintura yo la e comprado en donde venden los productos para el pintado de vehiculos


 
Exactamente por eso mencioné que es una emulsión y no una mezcla. La cola al ser a base de agua no se mezcla con el esmalte. Esto me costó $35 el medio litro de esmalte y la cola vinílica ya la tenía. Lo que vos decís creo que es una emulsión también, pero mucho más disuelta. No estoy seguro igualmente.


----------



## analogico

ramiro77 dijo:
			
		

> PD: al menos en este caso, lo que se pierde de tiempo esperando que seque la pintura, se ahorra en aplicación de masilla para sellar uniones, primer y lijado. Un laburo que normalmente me lleva una semana pasó a llevar tan solo dos días.



masilla era la palabra

 en mi prueba use mitad y mitad de pintura y cola
si bien queda gris al secarse se vuelve negra
pero quedan todas las uniones visibles

parece que no usaste  ningun tipo de masilla 

antes de releer el post estaba pensando en  usar masilla de muros para exterior
para borrar las imperfecciones


----------



## Tacatomon

analogico dijo:


> masilla era la palabra
> 
> en mi prueba use mitad y mitad de pintura y cola
> si bien queda gris al secarse se vuelve negra
> pero quedan todas las uniones visibles
> 
> parece que no usaste  ningun tipo de masilla
> 
> antes de releer el post estaba pensando en  usar masilla de muros para exterior
> para borrar las imperfecciones



Para las imperfecciones, ocupas el rellenador (Masilla) para madera, con eso sellas y tapas imperfecciones y uniones.

Es indispensable tener un acabado casi perfecto para que no se filtren los detalles al acabado de la mezcla de pegamento/pintura.

En todo caso, capas mas gruesas acaban con cualquier imperfección, a costa de usar mucho más material.

Saludos!


----------



## ramiro77

Yo sí usé masilla. Y además primer (praimer). 
Peeero probá dandole una mano de esmalte sintético diluído 25% con aguarrás o thinner. Dejalo secar y recién ahí dale 3 o 4 manos sin escatimar de la emulsión sintético-cola. Y se generoso, no escatimes ni hagas manos ultra finas porque no va a cubrir.

A mí me tapó hasta un agujero que le hice a la pintura, primer y masilla (se veía el MDF pelado) por lijar de más cuando se me ocurrió hacerlos negro liso. Con una sola mano de la emulsión se tapó al 100% el defecto. Así que no creo que haga falta masillar uniones ni nada (siempre y cuando las mismas estén correctamente adheridas. Si te quedó luz, la caja no está bien armada ni sellada.

PD: es tan barata la emulsión (mucho más que el primer) que prefiero usar más cantidad de la misma antes que meterle primer. Peeero no sé como son los costos en sus países así que ustedes ya verán que les conviene.


----------



## AntonioAA

A que le decis "primer" ramiro?? A la base gris mate de los autos? 
Estoy buscando algo eficiente para sellar ... los ultimos que hice pintados no les puse masilla y se notan horriblemente las uniones por mas que lije y di cola de base ... 
Suelo usar la masilla "colorada"  de auto ( porque la tengo ) , queda buenisima pero es un parto lijarla de dura que es....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> A que le decis "primer" ramiro??


Supongo que es el coso ese que se llama "base blanca para madera" o algo así que sella madera, MDF y demás maderáceos similares.
Al menos yo pregunté en la pinturería para sellar MDF y me mandaron con eso... pero no lo compré por que no lo necesito ahora .
Ahora bien... la masilla creo que es importante, a menos que tengas las placas MUY BIEN CORTADAS y las alinees correctamente. En los baffles PolloX  los pedazos de MDF estaban perfectos, y las décimas que le escapé al alinearlas se fueron con la lija, pero no les puse masilla ni nada, solo el cierre a presión de las juntas con los sargentos y parvas de lijas. Donde no quedó perfecto el lijado y solo bajo la luz en cierta dirección resalta un poquito la junta, pero el resto... nada.
Ahora, si el MDF no está bien cortado o es medio ped.... entonces tal ves te haga falta masilla o mejor enduido, que queda duro pero muy lijable... y es verdura eso de que la humedad del enduido "infla" el MDF. Yo a veces les pongo enduido ese de las paredes cuando hace falta planchar algo de MDF...


----------



## Fogonazo

Si metieron "La de caminar" y quedó un hueco donde solo debía quedar madera lisa se puede adquirir la *FogoMasilla* para madera que se vende obviamente en las oficinas de la *Fogonazo INC.*
Ahora que si no desean desembolsar los cientos de dólares de la FogoMasilla se puede preparar de la siguiente forma:

Mezclan el aserrín de lo que están lijando/cortando con cola vinílica tratando que quede una mezcla espesa como masilla 
Con esta pasta cubren las posibles imperfecciones/perforaciones indebidas/deslices con la sierra, choques contra el martillo, rastros de destornilladores fuera de control, Etc.
Aplican con espátula, dejan secar y luego lijan/pulen/pintan ¿¿??


Esta masilla tiene la virtud de que al secarse completamente queda con el color del aserrín, supuestamente proveniente de la madera con la que estamos trabajando con lo que se disimula bastante "La metida de pata"


----------



## ramiro77

Gente, el primer que usé es primer. No fondo blanco. Se compra como primer y es como una masilla para carrocería pero es mas líquida. Es la que se aplica a soplete en autos.


----------



## Fogonazo

ramiro77 dijo:


> Gente, el primer que usé es primer. No fondo blanco. Se compra como primer y es como una masilla para carrocería pero es mas líquida. Es la que se aplica a soplete en autos.



_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-495112266-impresion-primer-trimas-1k-universal-chapa-auto-rosario-_JM_


----------



## zeta_bola_1

uso el primer este que psuo fogo para modelismo, es consistencia dulce de leche, con thinner sello de oro se diluye lo mas bien. hace años que lo uso y queda muy muy bien, por lo menos tirado con aero

saludos


----------



## ramiro77

Les dejo unas más gente. Ya secó la pintura y les entré a dar barniz.
En las fotos sólo se ve la emulsión seca. Barniz no. Ahora se ve un poco más realista la textura respecto a lo que es en realidad.

Para que no me rete fogo por postear acá y no en el hilo de los bafles  les comento que hoy miré la emulsión. Y tal como esperaba, fraguó bastante. Si bien sigue líquida, ya se está endureciendo. Y los coágulos de cola se van haciendo menos manejables en tamaño. Probé en una tabla y efectivamente quedan medio grandotes para mi gusto. Habría que ver si se le puede agregar algún retardante de secado a la emulsión, que contente tanto al esmalte como a la cola. Lo veo medio complicado de forma casera, confieso que mis conocimientos de química son ultra básicos.


----------



## Fogonazo

ramiro77 dijo:


> Les dejo unas más gente. Ya secó la pintura y les entré a dar barniz.
> En las fotos sólo se ve la emulsión seca. Barniz no. Ahora se ve un poco más realista la textura respecto a lo que es en realidad.
> 
> *Para que no me rete fogo por postear acá *y no en el hilo de los bafles  les comento que hoy miré la emulsión. Y tal como esperaba, fraguó bastante. Si bien sigue líquida, ya se está endureciendo. Y los coágulos de cola se van haciendo menos manejables en tamaño. Probé en una tabla y efectivamente quedan medio grandotes para mi gusto. Habría que ver si se le puede agregar algún retardante de secado a la emulsión, que contente tanto al esmalte como a la cola. Lo veo medio complicado de forma casera, aunque confieso que mis conocimientos de química son ultra básicos.





¿ Por que te iba a "Retar" si estás comentando algo del tema "Texturizado" ? 

Espero los cálculos y forma de elección de transductores, que van a quedar muy bien en este otro tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/proyecto-comunitario-monitor-hi-fi-accesible-coste-71593/

Existe y se vende un retardante para pinturas, pero desconozco si servirá para este caso


----------



## ramiro77

Jajajaja vale, tenés razón 
Los cálculos si el clima ayuda salen hoy. Tengo los T&S del woofer pero no quiero postear nada en ese hilo hasta no tener las curvas de rta y thd.

Lo del retardante habría que verlo. Es una pena desperdiciar material por barato que sea. Supongo que con un poquito de aguarrás el esmalte aguanta más tiempo, pero la cola se seca igual de rápido formando esos coágulos más grandes, lo cual es un problemilla.


----------



## analogico

Tacatomon dijo:


> Para las imperfecciones, ocupas el rellenador (Masilla) para madera, con eso sellas y tapas imperfecciones y uniones.


recuerden que en otros lados no existen todas los productos
asi que si no hay masilla de madera hay que ver otras opciones


----------



## Fogonazo

analogico dijo:


> recuerden que en otros lados no existen todas los productos
> asi que si no hay masilla de madera hay que ver otras opciones



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/901470/


----------



## ramiro77

Jajajaja sos malo fogo 
Si no hay masilla para madera (cosa rara ya que se hace con desperdicio industrial), se puede usar primer, masilla de carrocero, fondo blanco, preparar Fogomasilla, cola con agua y no se me ocurren más.


----------



## Fogonazo

ramiro77 dijo:


> Jajajaja *sos malo fogo* . . . . .











​


----------



## AntonioAA

UY!! Cuantos dolares le deberé a *Fogo Inc.* por haber plagiado su masilla por años!!! 
Es cierto, es muy buena pero sirve para macanones grandes , lo que yo hablaba es sobre el acabado superficial fino-fino... 
Me gusta lo del Primer !!! la proxima que haga algo lo busco .... 
Otra que nunca use pero he oido es diluir bastante la masilla colorada con thinner y darla a soplete , simula el primer .


----------



## analogico

si  e probado el aserrin con cola
pero no queda bien 





ramiro77 dijo:


> Jajajaja sos malo fogo
> Si no hay masilla para madera (cosa rara ya que se hace con desperdicio industrial), se puede usar primer, masilla de carrocero, fondo blanco, preparar Fogomasilla, cola con agua y no se me ocurren más.



nada de raro
simplemente como por la zona esas cosas " _no se venden_ "
nadie se molesta en  traer  

y la masilla de carrocero
es mas rara todavia


y donde las venden queda lejos



de momento e visto una masilla  para muros exteriores
es una masilla que se usa para alisar los muros antes de pintar
 quedaria probar con esa


----------



## locodelafonola

hola gente.... bueno viendo los comentarios sobre la masilla ...mi difunto padre era carpintero ebanista.....desde que tenia los 12 años el trabajo la madera...y la masilla que usaba ....... para tapar tornillos .... imperfecciones de juntas .... ya sea en madera natural o en maderas compuestas ...tienen que hacerla de la siguiente manera...... si antes de .... pintar.... lustrar..... o barnizar siempre se lija.......  bueno ese polvo lo juntan (asi es del mismo tipo de madera )...y a la cantidad de polvo de madera le agregan parte igual de tiza ..sip de la que se usa en los pizarones de los colegios..ahora si no consigen tiza en polvo.....  se puede usar....... enduido plastico para paredes ..(que es tiza con cola de carpintero y no yeso como algunos creen ) .... se tiene que agregar el polvo de madera a la mezcla por partes iguales...porque es lo que da firmeza a la masilla..... y a esa mezcla se le aguega un poco de cola no mucho..y algo de agua es mportante que tenga agua porque es lo que impregna las fibras de madera para que se expanda... la consistencia debe ser solida no liquida.....la aplican la dejan secar y luego lijan......si fuera el caso de que ala madera le apliquen un tinte ...ese mismo se puede agregar ala masilla..... y les puedo asegurar que queda del mismo color una vez seco...juan


----------



## ramiro77

Antonio, el primer es masilla diluida me parece. Pero la blanca, no la roja. Y pasada a rodillo también queda texturizado pero más grueso. Me olvidé de comentarles eso. El tema es que hay que pintar después. La emulsión me resultó más sencilla. Peeeero el primer es más resistente


----------



## analogico

locodelafonola dijo:


> enduido plastico para paredes



esa esa es la masilla para muros a que me referia

pero venden 2 tipos 

interior 
exterior
de cual se usa en la  mezcla


----------



## locodelafonola

analogico dijo:


> esa esa es la masilla para muros a que me referia
> 
> pero venden 2 tipos
> 
> interior
> exterior
> de cual se usa en la  mezcla


 buena tu pregunta ....... sirven las dos.......pero de preferencia   para interior... esa no tiene tantos aceites que la hacen impermeable..y no te olvides que es en partes iguales con el polvo de madera..mas un poco de cola de carpintero y agua.... ahora si lo que quieres es alisar una superficie grande..... al enduido de interior le agregas cola de carpintero...que la hace mas firme (no mucha )


----------



## analogico

locodelafonola dijo:


> buena tu pregunta ....... sirven las dos.......pero de preferencia   para interior... esa no tiene tantos aceites que la hacen impermeable..y no te olvides que es en partes iguales con el polvo de madera..mas un poco de cola de carpintero y agua.... ahora si lo que quieres es alisar una superficie grande al enduido de interior le agregas cola de carpintero...que la hace mas firme (no mucha )


 

ahora 
 pensando en hacer polvo de madera con acerrin y un artefacto de cocina

los cortes con caladora 
y necesitare mucha masilla


----------



## locodelafonola

analogico dijo:


> ahora
> pensando en hacer polvo de madera con acerrin y un artefacto de cocina
> 
> los cortes con caladora
> y necesitare mucha masilla


 bueno con respecto a eso usa una lija tipo tela de esmeril ....(grano grueso)....y un taco de madera (u o otro  objeto ).... para darle superficie de apoyo firme a la lija


----------



## AntonioAA

Lo mejor que hay  es la masilla de autos , la catalizable , no es otra cosa que resina poliester y talco industrial ... eso si , hay que lijarla !


----------



## Tacatomon

Yo decidí probar con el "Body Filler" automotriz, catalizable.






Aunque, debido a lo complicado que resulta preparación y aplicación, para la próxima usaré el Filler sencillo para madera Base Agua. El BodyFiller Catalizable es muy bueno para tapar imperfecciones y agujeros de tornillo, pero para cosas sencillas y caseras es demasiado "Overkill" basta con la formula que comenta Fogonazo: Resistol blanco y serrín fino para detalles menores.

De la formula original de Resistol Blanco / Pintura Vinil-Acrílica da como resultado un acabado así:











Se logran ver ligeros detalles en el acabado (Todo fue a rodillo de felpa), ya que decidí no tapar todas las imperfecciones por ser "Baffles Demo" en éste caso.

Como sea, complicado no es. Si no ocupas un material, siempre encontrarás la manera de librarla con otros.

Saludos al foro!


----------



## locodelafonola

hola gente..... bueno los leo y me gustan sus opiniones..pero gente .....NO ES BUENO PONER MATERIALES PLASTICOS SOBRE MADERA las fibras de madera (naturales o compuestas ) se expanden o contraen de una manera distinta a lo que lo hacen los compuestos plasticos ..y en las juntas mas todavia.....  la madera se expande y se contrae de una manera diferente que los plasticos


----------



## chacarock

mmm, si es verdad, pero no creo que eso acarre algún problema,o por lo menos de gravedad, o no me estoy dando cuenta, haaa lo dices por la masilla plástica, si tenes razón, puede ser, ademas con las vibraciones puede despegar, digo, teniendo cuenta lo otro tambien de la expancion y contracción,lo mejor seria lo del  h cola verdad?


----------



## Tacatomon

Dudo mucho que sea un problema a contemplar. La mayoría de los fabricantes comerciales utilizan compuestos plásticos para cubrir sus gabinetes acústicos y no sufren de ningún problema con el tiempo. Además, como el trabajo que hacen es automatizado, las imperfecciones en los ensambles y acabados es Nula en casi un 100%.

Me preocupa mas un golpe o deslizamiento en el uso de los baffles "off the road", por que algo así seguro acabará dañando la capa de recubrimiento ya sea en un acabado casero o comercial.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## emurriper

Hola yo utilizo P7(colombia) y queda muuy bien, aparte impermeabilizado


----------



## erwin71

amigos les comparto que yo utilizo la resina, calcita, y marmolina, esa que la venden en cualquier peletería o incluso tiendas de pinturas, esa la utilizo en lugar del cabocil porque aquí no la pude encontrar y me da buenos resultados, Les comparto también algo muy importante, Los cajones que se texturizan por primera vez deben de sellar la madera o pintarla de negro o el color de su preferencia por primera vez, porque de lo contrario si comienzan a aplicar la textura a la madera virgen, esta absorbe toda la textura y quedan solo manchas de resina, esto me pasó y me desmoralizó jaaaa pero se me ocurrió sellarla primero y excelente resultados. Alguien me puede decir como hacer una textura muy finita?

Alguien de Guadalajara que me pueda conseguir Cabosil y dimetil, porque acá no encuentro


----------



## Royer Dj

Gracias por responder amigos, Mira Erwin 71 yo apenas termine un par de bocinas, aplique la resina y no tuve que sellar la madera, apenas empece con esto, pero mira echale muy poco thinner a la mezcla de resina, solo lo suficiente para que salga bien de la pistola, estuve probando y entre mas puños de cabosil le pongas al litro de resina, mas pequeña y rustica te puede quedar, pero aplica la misma regla, solo añade thinner a modo que salga, pues a mi me paso que no sabia que se le tenia que poner thinner y ps no salia bien de la pistola apenas unas gotas, estava muy espesa la mezcla, hasta que se me ocurrio añadir un poco y salio como se debe; no le pongas mucho o pasa lo que mencionas, que se absorbe el thinner y como casi no tiene resina se ve muy feo, pero es porque tiene mucho thinner.



emurriper amigo, eso que ocupas ¿en que se usa? no tengo idea del equivalente en Mexico, pero ese texturizado ¿aguanta el ajetreo de llevar traer, subir y bajar de un equipo movil de audio? Saludos!!


----------



## emurriper

Eso lo utilizan para impermeabilizante de carrocerías de vehículos, lo que marca la diferencia es el esmalte negro que yo le tiro encima (para darle brillo) despues que a ha secado. De aguantar trajín aguanta, pero yo mejor le hago los forros en lona y acolchado. Se ve más profesional y así se conserva el texturizado. En la imagen que subí se puede ver la lona de la que te hablo


----------



## erwin71

Colegas aqui les dejo un trabajo realizado con resina, fotos de antes y después de un texturizado a monitores que realicé, espero les sirva


----------



## Royer Dj

erwin71 dijo:


> Colegas aqui les dejo un trabajo realizado con resina, fotos de antes y después de un texturizado a monitores que realicé, espero les sirva




Muy buen trabajo, el que sabe sabe, amigo si pudieras decirme en un litro de resina cuantos puños de carbosil le añadiste para ese acabado que se ve realzado y no muy grueso. Oie y ¿recomiendas darle una pintadita con pintura de aceite negra satinada? o ¿se deja como queda el texturizado? saludos!!





emurriper dijo:


> yo mejor le hago los forros en lona y acolchado. Se ve más profesional y así se conserva el texturizado. En la imagen que subí se puede ver la lona de la que te hablo



Ah ok me recomiendas cubrir el bafle con una lona protectora, para la transportada, esta muy bien y no es mala idea pues los mios los hice con mdf que es muy delicado y no estaria de mas, el problema es hacerlos ps no se como se hagan y ni quien haga este trabajo.


----------



## erwin71

Royer Dj dijo:


> Muy buen trabajo, el que sabe sabe, amigo si pudieras decirme en un litro de resina cuantos puños de carbosil le añadiste para ese acabado que se ve realzado y no muy grueso. Oie y ¿recomiendas darle una pintadita con pintura de aceite negra satinada? o ¿se deja como queda el texturizado? saludos!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ok me recomiendas cubrir el bafle con una lona protectora, para la transportada, esta muy bien y no es mala idea pues los mios los hice con mdf que es muy delicado y no estaria de mas, el problema es hacerlos ps no se como se hagan y ni quien haga este trabajo.



La verdad ni lo conté solo fué a tanteo ya que  no me he tomado la molestia de hacerlo, sin embargo para el satinado yo le doy un pasón con pintura en aerosol color semibrillante además de darle el acabado ayuda a secarlo más rapidamente por el tipo de catalizador que utiliza, saludos y espero les sirvan mis sugerencias.


----------



## pilder

Hola, yo les comparto un excelente acabado haber como lo ven, a mi me a quedado muy bien y muy barato.

- 1) Primero se lija bien el bafle y para sellar las imperfecciones no usen sellador de pared, ya que es hace mucho polvo y es blanco para lijarlo y se cae muy fácil, yo lo que uso aserrín muy fino y lo mezclo con pegamento blanco para hacer una pasta muy buena y sellar con una espátula. (dejar secar)
- 2) Aunque no lo crean usen papel higiénico de baño o servilletas que vienen en rollo para cocina (venden los rollos de 41 metros). y preparen en una bandeja con 50% de cola blanca para madera y 50% de agua y revuelvan muy bien.
- 3) Con una brocha coloquen un poco de cola que se preparo en la madera y luego coloquen la servilleta, usen servilleta doble para que sea mas resistente y con la brocha la van picando, no la usen como si estuvieran pintando sino mas bien picando varias veces y con ello tendrán una beta impresionante.
- 3) dejen secar por un día y notaran que quedará como piedra ya que el papel finalmente es madera también y con la cola queda durisimo. Ahora pin tenla con pintura vinilica (no de aceite) al color que gusten y dejen secar.
- 4) Apliquen 50% de aguarrás (no tinher) y 50% de barniz transparente revuelvan y les quedara como profesional y muy barato.

Lo importante es dejar secar 24 horas cuando coloquen el papel con la cola blanca

También quiero decir que ya usé DURATEX y aparte que es carísimo no queda bien, si le pasas la uña se raya y no cubre las imperfecciones si el bafle es de aglomerado (aserrín comprimido).

Dejen termino algunos y subo las fotos.
Saludos


----------



## jose monti

mezclando un litro de protex. al agua(utilizados en carrocerías) mas un litro de cola. (pagamento para carpinterías) + 1/2 de enduido plástico (utilizados para pared) . mesclar muy bien. y agregar agua para que quede homogéneo. 
queda una pasta impermeable y resistente hasta los golpes. 
y se limpia con un trapo húmedo.  
eso si, no mezquinar en cantidad del producto.
dejo una foto del monitor con mas de 5 años con la misma pintura..


[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## The Rookie

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=992744704074020&set=vb.100000154992651&type=2&theater


----------



## The Rookie

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=993194010695756&set=vb.100000154992651&type=2&theater


----------



## luisilex

djperez dijo:


> creo que lo he echo bien
> 
> para los que viven en Mexico
> 
> pintura: marca ,berel-modelo, esmalte alquidalico secado rapido
> pegamento : marca y modelo "igo" es pegamento blanco de secado rapido , uso de carpinteria
> rodillo de texturizar
> brocha (para aquellos lugares que no llega el rodillo)
> 
> tomemos en cuenta algo,,,,,, si no se utilisan en los 2 productos el secado rapido tarda hasta 5 dias en secar al 100 %


 


no pasa nada con ese metodo porque al caerle agua o unas o unas lluvias ensima se vuelve a humedecer la cola sintetica y se remueve no sirve para la interperie


----------



## LuigiDJ

Consegui este impermeabilizante, me dijeron que servia para el texturizado usandolo con rodillo o con brocha, alguien ha probado este producto? Recomendaciones de uso? gracias


----------



## edwindj

LuigiDJ dijo:


> Consegui este impermeabilizante, me dijeron que servia para el texturizado usandolo con rodillo o con brocha, alguien ha probado este producto? Recomendaciones de uso? gracias



Buenas amigo cuanto te costo el pote.


----------



## nachoti

LuigiDJ dijo:


> Consegui este impermeabilizante, me dijeron que servia para el texturizado usandolo con rodillo o con brocha, alguien ha probado este producto? Recomendaciones de uso? gracias



Hola amigo Luigi, he usado este producto aplicándolo con rodillo y el resultado es bastante bueno. Aunque es mejor aplicándolo con pistola, acá se le llama pistola para Body Shut. El costo de cada tarro de 1 litro es de aproximadamente 8 mil pesos (US$2.50). 

Saludos,


----------



## Royer Dj

A los que sigan este tema les voy a comentar, texturize 2 bafles hechos con MDF con un texturizado a base de resina, colorante y otros quimicos y tambien los termine con una pintura industrial que aguanta rayones, en verdad quedaron bastante bien me convencio el acabado, la textura y la apariencia....los ocupe en los eventos de diciembre pasado PERO.....resulta que se quiebra con golpes algo fuertes, probablemente le di una capa muy delgada de resina...de ahi que pense que hay algo que di por hecho desde un principio y fue que al bafle solo hay que texturizarlo nada mas.

En ningun comentario lei que antes de texturizar hay que hacerle algo mas al cajon. Pense que podria ser que al ser MDF es mas debil que el triplay, pero sin querer vi un bafle original B´52 que se habia roto de un lado y me di cuenta que estaba armado con MDF tambien, pero tenia una capa no muy gruesa de algun material (y aqui esta lo importante) que le daba dureza y despues estaba el texturizado.

Pensaba conseguir el duratex o ponerle el batepiedra o acosil, el 3m o el covercril (que ya ocupe y se ve excelente) pero resulta que si le ponia cualquier material se iba a romper o a descarapelar. 

No hago menos ninguna opcion que han puesto en este tema pues imagino que cada aporte es hecho de acuerdo al uso que cada quien le da a sus bocinas, y mi equipo es de un uso rudo pues las opciones que se han dado aqui son muy buenas para verse bien pero no para aguantar un ajetreo fuerte.

Ahora estoy trabajando en este tema y busco alguna solucion, asi que les preguntaria a todos ustedes, ¿que puedo hacer para que no se quiebre sobre el MDF la resina texturizada, duratex, 3M, covercryl, pintura con resistol, acosil o el batepiedra o cualquier textura que se le ponga? ¡¡Saludos!!


----------



## wattalex

si tu bafle esta hecho de mdf primero sellalo con la misma resina pero ala resina agregale talco industrial lo aplicas con brocha y veras que el mdf lo absorve de ahi cuando ya casi esta gelando texturisalo con la resina ,cabosil,talco,pigmento ,dimetil y veras que el mdf te queda como piedra yo arme un par de grabes dobles de 18 ya llevan 6 años trabajando y sin problemas. aaaaaa un consejo. la resina no la pases de catalizador o de dimetil por que se vuelve muy quebradisa
si quieres algo mas profecional busca donde apliquen poliurea y lleva tus cajas asi quedan de lujo pero es un poco caro la maquina es carisima y el material tambien pero los bafles te quedan ahulados y son problemas de raspones .le haces la prueba del desarmador y veras nunca se rrayan



acabo de hacer estos 4


----------



## Delphos

Saludos desde Pachuca Hgo. Wattalex , una pregunta, donde consigo cabosil,talco,pigmento ,dimetil, y en que proporciones se debe de usar??
Mil gracias, salu2.


----------



## wattalex

amigo delphos busca un distribuidor poliformas ahi consigues todos los componentes .y pues todo es al tantiometro jajajajaja pero un ejemplo seria para un litro de resina serian 2 puños de cabosil y 4 cucharadas soperas de talco.de catalizador debes poner 36 gotas por cada 100ml de resina y y de dimetil solo 10 gotas por litro.el cabocil es para que la resina se ponga mas espesa ,entre mas espesa la textura queda mas gruesa,el talco es para darle mas duresa,cuando sele hecha bastante talco ni la lijadora le entra ya que seca, se pone duriiiiisima la resina,el pigmento compra un cuartito pero solo usa la mitad de una cuchara sopera para el litro de resina, aaaaaa y lo mas importante compra la pistola que es la que hace la magia jejjejje  y ten cuidado de no juntar el catalizador con el dimetil por que hay riesgo de que explote o por lo menos que te des una buena quemada. suerte y si tienes dudas aqui estoy para ayudar a todos los interesados en el tema


----------



## Delphos

Excelente amigo Wattalex, muy buena informacion, me va a ser muy util, mil gracias y saludos


----------



## Royer Dj

Gracias por responder *wattalex*, oye amigo dices que selle con la misma resina pero a la resina le agregue talco industrial y lo aplique con brocha, pero esta resina no se cataliza, ¿solo se mezcla y se aplica? y ¿en que cantidad por litro recomendarias el talco?

por cierto que bien te quedaron tus baffles, ¿los texturizaste como lo dices en tu comentario y usaste la pistola para body?

En verdad que buen trabajo, yo opte por enfibrar y luego texturizar, no quedan a la vista muy bien pero agarraron dureza, pero voy a seguir texturizando algunas bocinitas que tengo asi que voy a ocupar lo que me comentaste, y de verdad te agradezco la ayuda.

Por cierto ¿el talco industrial lo venden donde se compra la resina?

Aqui pongo un pdf para el texturizado, pero les voy a dar un consejo, sigan las instrucciones del pdf pero tambien lo que les comenta *wattalex* pues tiene buenos tips que no estan en el documento pdf y sabe de lo que habla. saludos amigos 



Otra duda *wattalex*, ¿no se le agrega calcita a esta mezcla? saludos


----------



## wattalex

hola royer dj  si  si se tiene que catalizar peroooo tienes que ponerle algunas gotitas de dimetil tambien por que el talco hace como mas lento el proseso de gelado y pues se tarda una eternidad en secar y digamos que por un litro de resina le pones unas 10 gotas de dimetil y aplicalo pero volando y lo mas pronto posible por que la reaccion es rapidisima y el talco tambien lo consigues en donde vendan la resina te lo venden por kilogramo.
si use la pistola para body y el compresor como a 100 libras para que quede mas finita la textura .
la calcita y el talco sirven para lo , mismo lo que pasa es que el talco es mas pesado pero endurese mas y la calzita es mas liviana y es mas suave para lijar


----------



## Delphos

Saludos amigo Wattalex, estuve checando la pagina de internet de el proovedor que me recomendaste,,, poliformas, pero tienen un mundo de diferentes  tipos de resinas , es una variedad impresionante , me podrias recomendar alguna en especial?? Gracias


----------



## wattalex

se pide resina para fibra de vidrio,hay verde y roja te recomiendo la verde por que seca en menos tiempo y la clave es PP-250


----------



## Royer Dj

wattalex gracias por responder solo me falto el dato de cuanto talco industrial por litro (o kilo) de resina


----------



## wattalex

pues con 2 puños ya queda pero le puedes echar mas lo que pasa es que tarda en gelar mas tiempo ,pero lo que puedes hacer es hecharle mas catalizador oooo hecharle unas gotitas de dimetil


----------



## El55delaguaracha

hola colegas del foro. miren en santiago no se consigue esa pintura para los bafles lo que ay aki es protex.. que opinan de ese producto ? por internet sale un producto duratex pero en argentina no se consigue. bueno saludos


----------



## Royer Dj

Muchas gracias por responder wattalex!!! saludos!!


----------



## wattalex

aqui estamos para servirles y compartir experiencias en este tipo de trabajos .saludos a todos


----------



## chacarock

El55delaguaracha dijo:


> hola colegas del foro. miren en santiago no se consigue esa pintura para los bafles lo que ay aki es protex.. que opinan de ese producto ? por internet sale un producto duratex pero en argentina no se consigue. bueno saludos




hola compatriota, soy santiagueño soy chacarera, y uso el protex con exelentes resultados, despues del protex le pongo algun barnis pero solo para darle brillo, puede ser marino, o si te da el presupuesto pintura poliuretanica del color que quieras,

ojo, protex al agua si o si, el otro no funciona


----------



## El55delaguaracha

chacarock dijo:


> hola compatriota, soy santiagueño soy chacarera, y uso el protex con exelentes resultados, despues del protex le pongo algun barnis pero solo para darle brillo, puede ser marino, o si te da el presupuesto pintura poliuretanica del color que quieras,
> 
> ojo, protex al agua si o si, el otro no funciona



hola chango gracias por contestar.  aguante la chacarera y la guaracha santiagueña. gracias por la información colega. el protex se mezcla con agua ? que proporción iría ejemplo 70 de protex y 30 de agua? puede ser.. 
sobre el proceso del pintado lo ases a rodillo. pincel o con el compresor osea con la pistola para pintar..? 
si tenes algunas foto subí así vea tus trabajos y explicame cual es con protex solo con barniz y con poliuretanica si no es molestia..

 te mando saludos y estamos en contacto.. 
saludos a todo el foro..


----------



## wattalex

aqui se puede ver mas con detalle la textura, es con resina y pigmentos


----------



## leuss

Muy buenos sus aportes, voy a probar lo de la colaboración y pintura, aunque tengo dudas, por eso de que no aguanta el sol o la lluvia.Se podrá hacer algo, para que sea resistente?



Cola y pintura, quise escribir, esto del autocompletado.


----------



## boloyspe

hola este es mi aporte a este tema, e estado probando con diferente materiales hasta que hice una mescla de cola blanca con cemento que se usa en la construccion,lo mescle bien hasta que quede una pasta,se lo aplique a unas cajas con una brocha dandole tectura , me quedo bien, lo pinte de color gris con pintura de aceite y se miran muy buenas,pueden usar el color que quieran ,prueben y notaran resultados muy buenos    saludos a todos, tengo dañado mi telefono por eso no subo imagenes,bere como le hago para subirlas


----------



## franklin1984

Amigo lo prepare y al caerle agua se pone pegajoso



skandar dijo:


> mira.. Hay un gran mito con repecto a la mentada pintura... La verdad es que en muchos lugares especializados la encuentras pero es muy cara y debes comprar obligadamente galones, yo busque por mucho tiempo la formula hasta que alguien de buena voluntad la compartio conmigo y yo replico el gesto hacia los foreros.
> 
> Yo soy de chile por lo que no se si los nombres que dare son los mismos en otros lados pero tratare de hacerme entender.
> Las cantidades la determinan ustedes dependiendo de cuanto quieran pintar, pero esta "receta" a mi me alcanzo para pintar 4 cajas concert de 85x50x21
> 
> esta demas decir que yo prepare la madera antes de hacer esto, use aglomerado y le pase pasta muro para sellar las imperfecciones y dejar la caja lisa una vez secada la pasta la lije para sacar todo el excedente y  ahi recien mi caja estaba lista para ser pintada.
> 
> Materiales
> 
> 1 litro de esmalte sintetico (el color que ustedes quieran) he visto hasta bafles rosados jejejeje
> 1 kilo de cola fria carpintera (pegamento de ese blanco para pegar muebles)
> 1 rodillo de pelo corto (se le llaman tambien rodillo texturizado) de esos para pintar murallas
> 
> preparacion:
> 
> Se mezcla todo en partes iguales 1:1 (1 kilo de cola - 1 litro de esmalte) a mas cola mas textura, debe quedar una mezcla homogenea y despues untar el rodillo y pasarlo por las cajas.
> El secado es de aproximadamente 15 minutos despues de aplicado a una tempoeratura de 22 grados... El fraguado completo se consigue a las 3 y media  horas.
> 
> Eso seria... Espero les sea de utilidad el acabado es sorprendente....


----------



## Pablo LB

franklin1984 dijo:


> Amigo lo prepare y al caerle agua se pone pegajoso



Cuando haya secado por completo agrégale barniz transparente.


----------



## Royer Dj

Para los amigos que texturizan con la resina, talco, cabosil, dimetil y catalizador quiero preguntarles, ¿con que tipo de pintura se le da el acabado final?, pues ya sabemos que en esto de los bafles, lo brillante se ve mal, y quiero un acabado satinado (no brilloso, ni mate), pinte con esmalte alquidalico (pintura de aceite) pero tardo en secarse bien algunos dias y despues con algun tallon se bota relativamente facil y en pocos eventos las cajas se ven maltratadas, he buscado en internet pero no encuentro alguna forma de pintar la resina que aguante sin botarse facil, Saludos!!!


----------



## wattalex

lijar un poco para matar el brillo o pasar un trapo con acetona pura oooo buscar alguna pintura que tenga muy buena ahderencia


----------



## leuss

Cuando se lo texturiza, como que no tiene tanto brillo,pero bueno, cuestión de gustos.


----------



## Royer Dj

Amigos espero les sirva mi comentario. Desde el 2016 después de mi ultima pregunta en este foro, ya no poste nada, me dedique a hacer mis bafles de mdf, los cuales enfibre y texturice, les he dado un uso constante en eventos, no muchos desde esa fecha pues no ha habido eventos como yo quisiera, pero el uso ha sido algo fuerte, obviamente no dejándolos caer a propósito o golpes moderados por descuido, lo normal en los equipos, les comento que quede bastante satisfecho con el resultado, el texturizado se ve muy bien y el aguante es excelente. Es laborioso pero también hay que decir que si fuera fácil, cualquiera lo haría, pero vale la pena enfibrar y texturizar. En el caso de solo texturizar les comentare que con triplay (contrachapado) sin enfibrar el aguante es menor, ahí si se lastimaron las esquinas y bordes y se rompió la resina. Así que yo les sugiero que si en verdad quieren proteger sus equipos es una opción relativamente económica, laboriosa pero muy duradera. La otra opción es comprar su bafle original.
Debo de añadir que fueron los primeros que enfibre y texturice sin saber mucho del tema aun así quedaron bastante aceptables.


----------



## MFK08

Una mano de esmalte al agua, arriba Protec para carrocería al agua y una terminación con esmalte sintético brillante


----------



## AntonioAA

Fogonazo dijo:


> Les doy otra idea con muchas ventajas y un inconveniente
> 
> Pintar las cajas con pintura de proteccion de sub-carrocerias de vehiculos (La plastica, NO la asfaltica:
> 
> Ventajas:
> Buena textura, muy agradable, queda como la cascara de naranja, pocitos y montañitas.
> Color Negro
> Muy resistente a golpes y/o rayones, ideal para cajas que se transportan habitualmente
> Con una sola mano cubre perfecto
> 
> Desventaja:
> Se aplica con pistola de pintar pero de pico grueso


Completo:

La pistola en cuestión es MUY barata , no es problema , la pintura tambien ... puede ser que junte polvo al ser muy mate , se arregla con una mano de sintético encima ...


----------



## MFK08

Yo utilice una pistola que viene en el kit del compresores que se usa para lavar piezas con kerosene o algún otro solvente y me funciono bien. Obviamente lo ideal es la pistola para protec


----------

